# Eberron "Side Trek" (OOC); Roll Call



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 12, 2005)

I am new to this so I am only committing to a "short" adventure, not an entire campaign.

Characters can be level 5 or equivalent. 

28 point buy; 4,500 gp

Books I am willing to use: PHB, DMG, Eberron Campaign Sourcebook, & Races of Eberron.

It will be in Valenar (Elven lands for those who don’t have Eberron books.)

Adventure will take place above-ground and outdoors.


----------



## colindownes (Jun 13, 2005)

Disregard this post - sorry.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 13, 2005)

EDIT: Revised character to be more a ranged specialist, also swapped to Changeling Racial Sub level.

EDIT AGAIN: Longbows can't be used from horseback, swapped to shortbow.

Shiva is a Changeling who has spent the last couple of years posing as an elf among the Valanar, she's currently having someone of a crisis of identity as she feels she is more Valanar than Changeling, and even in the rare time when she is in another form - she finds herself falling back on Valanar customs and traditions, even calling upon the Ancestors of her assumed persona.

Her Valenar Persona is Thail Erialua, a willowy male elf of dark skin and piercing green eyes. He tends to be one who has a knack for interacting with the human farmers of Valanar and as such his warband have often delegated this duty to him, he is also known for indulgances available at human settlements, crude alcohol, human food and many suspect he takes advantage of human women.

STR:14
DEX: 17 (+1 for level 4)
CON: 10
INT: 12
WIS: 10
CHA: 12

Melee Attack: +6 (BAB4+2Str)
Ranged ATtack: +7 (BAB4+3Str)

FORT: +4 (Base)
REF: +3 (Base)
Will: +1 (Base) [+2 vs Sleep/Charm]

Rogue1 (changeling sub 1st)/Fighter4
Feats: Persona Immersion, Mounted Archery*, Point Blank shot*, Racial Emulation, Mounted Combat*
Skills: Bluff (4+1+2=7), Decipher Script (4+1=5), Disguise (4+1-5), Escape Artist (4+3=7), Forgery (4+1=5), Gather Information (4+1=5), Jump (4+2=6), Hide (2+3=5), Intimidate (2+1=3), Knowledge (Local) (4+1=5), Listen (4), Move Silent (2+3=5), Ride (4+3=7), Sense Motive (4+2=6), Spot (4), Survival-cc (2).
Languages: Common, Elven

Racial Abilities:Shapechange Subtype, +2 vs sleep/charm, +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive, Speak Language always class skill, Minor Change Shape (as disguise self).

Class Abilities; Sneak Attack +1d6, Social Intuition (Gather Inf 1d4+1x10mins/Sense Motive as full rounda action/Take 10 on social skills in stressful situations), bonus feats (marked with *).

Equipment: 
Scimitar (15gp)
MasterWork Chain Shirt (250gp)
Alchemical Silver Shortsword (30gp) (-1 damage)
Composite Shortbow (+2Str) (225gp)
20 Arrows (1gp)
20 Alchemical Silver Arrows (40gp) (-1 damage)
20 Cold Iron Arrows (2gp)
Valanar Riding Horse (500gp)
Bit & Bridle  (2gp)
Military Saddle (20gp)
Saddlebags (4gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Flint & Steel (1gp)
10 days feed (5sp)

Magic Equipment:
Ring of Sustenance (2500gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x5 (50x5=250gp)
Oil of Magic Weapon x2 (50x2=100gp)

Total: 4240gp, 6sp
259gp, 4sp remaining.

Progression: Not sure really, just playing by ear for this one, There's a couple in the complete books that might fit, but if you don't want to use them thats fine by me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

If you're in need of a person, I could build a warforged.  Wanted to try out a few concepts, and a short game gives me the chance to.  If you find enough, I'll sit in as an alt though.

I had a Warforged Artifacer in mind, though a Warforged Bard trying to embrace his "living self" could be fun (aiming for the reforged PrC).  Basicly, I'm willing to wait and fill any roll needed to flesh out the party as a Warforged just to try one.  I can build the concept from there.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 13, 2005)

*solkan_uk*

Shivais a good choice for this game, however you may want to consider archery feats instead of melee feats.

*Bront*

There does not seem to be much competition at the moment, so feel free to 'forge ahead.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

*Carver, Warforged Artifacer*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Carver
[B]Class:[/B] Aritifacer
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000/15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 (5d6+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/Adamantine
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +3    +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +1    +5
(+2 Ref save from Weapon Familiar)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mourningstar +1           +5      1d8+2       20x2
Dagger (10')(MW)          +5(4)   1d4+1     19-20x2
Light Crossbow (80')(MW)  +4       1d8      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Warforged Racial Abilities
Artisan Bonus (+2 to UMD with appropriate item creation feat)
Disable Trap
Item Creation
Artifacer Knowledge (5+2=7)
Infuse Self: Caster Level +1 when Infusing Self
Tools of War:  Repairs dmg=Chr when infusing constructs, Living Constructs, Weapons, Armor, or shields.  XP spent to enchant these items count double.
Craft Weapon Familiar

[B]Infusions:[/B] 
1st: 4   2nd: 4   3rd: 2
DC: 13   DC: 14   DC: 15

[B]Craft Pool:[/B] 10 XP

[B]Feats:[/B]
1st: Adamantine Body (Enchanted +2)
1st A: Scribe Scroll
2nd A: Brew Potion
3rd: Extrordinary Artison (25% less GP when crafting)
3rd A: Craft Wonderous Item
4th: +1 Str
4th: A: Legendary Artisan
5th: Craft Magical Arms & Armor

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  48       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft: Weaponsmith         7    +2    +2    +11
Craft: Armorsmith          8    +2    +2    +12
Craft: Alchemy             6    +2          +8
Knowledge: Arcana          5    +2          +7
Use Magic Device           8    +2   (+2)   +10(12)
Spellcraft                 5    +2  +5(2)   +12(14)
Search                     4    +2          +6
Disable Device             4    +2          +6
Craft: Woodworking         1    +2    +2    +5
(when using scrolls)
(+2 Craft due to MW Tools)
(+3 UMD from Weapon Familiar)

[B]Equipment:                    Cost   Weight[/B]
Mourningstar +1 Familiar*	1577	6
Heavy Steal Shield, MW Crafted	42.5	15
Cloak of Resistance +1		375	
Warforged Repair Kit		50	1
3 Cure Light Wounds Potions	57	
Dagger, MW Crafted		75.5	1
Light Crossbow, MW Crafted	83.75	4
20 Bolts, MW Crafted		30.5	2
Masterwork Artisan's Tools	55	5
Backpack			2	2
5 Sunrods			10	5
Goggles of Minute Seeing	469	
+2 Adamantine Body		1500	

Scrolls		
Longstrider(CL 1)		12.5	
Darkvision(CL 1)		29	
Bear's Endurance(CL 1)		29	
Bull's Strength(CL 1)		29	
Enlarge Person (CL 1)		12.5	
3 Cure Light Wound (CL 1)	37.5	
	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]41lb      [B]Money:[/B] 23gp 7sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86    130   130   520

[B]Age:[/B] 1?
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 278lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey
```
*Appearance:* 
Carver may look like an average Warforged, but there always seems to be something different about him.  He doesn’t carry himself as most Warforged do, but more like a curious child.  Carver is small for a Warforged and doesn’t cast a very imposing figure despite his adamantium body.  He wears a finely made cloak, and most of his gear has a fine quality to it.

*Background:* 
Carver was never really sure how he got to Port Verge.  Bimbleburg told Carver that he’d washed up on the shore, but Carver’s first memory was waking up in Bim’s (That what Carver preferred to call him) workshop.  Bim tried to ask him questions while he examined Carver, but Carver didn’t know anything before waking up.  Once Bim was sure there was no damage to Carver, he told Carver to stay in the workshop while he went to talk to someone.  Carver stayed behind, and eventually picked up a small knife and a few blocks of wood and started carving.  Bim had returned to find several small wooden blocks carved in various geometric shapes.  Bim said “You’re a Carver all right; I think that’s a good name for you for now.” Carver never did get another name.

Bim was a local gnome artificer.  He had worked for the nation of Cyre for a time, and had retired here in Port Verge well before the war had ended.  Bim was familiar with Warforged, but found it strange that Carver seemed like a blank slate.  Bim decided to try to “raise” him almost like a son.  He opened the world to Carver, and showed him endless possibilities that he could do with his life, but Carver enjoyed crafting.  He took amazingly well to weapons, armor, and alchemy, and would often carve figurines when he had idle time.

Bim told carver about the Warforged, the Last War, and how many were trained to be soldiers.  Carver didn’t quite understand, having never seen another one like him, and the concept that he had been created and not born seemed strange.  Carver began to study Bim’s notes on the Warforged, and began to look into the creation of magical objects and items with a renewed passion.  Seeking to understand himself, he looked inside to find out what made him Carver.  Bim trained Carver as an artificer, and as Bim became ill, Carver continued to work and help support Bim.  Bim continued to teach Carver all he could beyond being an artificer as well.  “You’ve been given a gift that perhaps no other Warforged has Carver,” Bim told him, “You’ve been allowed to be raised instead of trained.  Make the most of it son.”

Carver was taken aback by being called son, but he had come to think of Bim as what he learned most of the godforged races (as Bim had described them to Carver) called a father.  He felt honored to have this relationship with the gnome.  Unfortunately, several days later, Bim died of his illness, or perhaps old age.  Carver was not one to understand these things.  However, he did find paperwork in Bim’s stuff showing that he had had a friend create a document stating that Carver had sailed to the port to work with him, and another document that stated the shop was Carvers if Bim fell ill.  Bim had truly thought of Carver as a son.

Carver spent some time morning Bim’s death.  He threw himself into his work, and kept himself busy.  Carver never understood the exact operation of a business, so while he continued to craft items for customers, he never seemed to be making much.  Carver didn’t care, as long as he was able to maintain the shop.  However, this life alone became tedious for Carver, so he eventually sold the shop and went out to explore the world, in hopes of “Making the most of it” for his father.

*Dove, +1 Mourningstar Weapon Familiar
HP: 44 (20 base, +10 for +1, +14 from Carver)
Hardness: 11 (10 base, +1 for familiar)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Chr: 10 (0)
Ego: 11
Languages: Common, Gnome, Elven
Alignment: NG
Abilities:  
- Grants +3 to UMD, and +2 to Reflex Saves
- Darkvision 60'
- Telepathy when Held
- Grants Alertness when held
- Deliver Touch Infusions (Either by normal attack or melee touch attack)
- Improved Evasion
- Share Infusion


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Mavrick, how do you feel about warmages (from Complete Arcane)?  I've had this itching to play a Valenar elven warmage for a while now, and feel it could fit really well into the Valenar mindset.  If you don't want to deal with that class, I would probably create a bard or sorcerer with a level of fighter.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 13, 2005)

Edited character bearing in mind notes.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Mavrick, how do you feel about warmages (from Complete Arcane)?  I've had this itching to play a Valenar elven warmage for a while now, and feel it could fit really well into the Valenar mindset.  If you don't want to deal with that class, I would probably create a bard or sorcerer with a level of fighter.




I don't own _Complete Arcane_ (I don't own 'complete' anything) so I would prefer to stick to the refrence books listed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll have a punt mate, if you'll have me. I haven't got a PC rolled up ready to go so will have to start from scratch.

When you say in Valenar are we running from the elves or a part of their 'nation'. Your answer will depend on whether I look at the Valenar Elf Monk or the Talenta Halfling Ranger   

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'll have a punt mate, if you'll have me. I haven't got a PC rolled up ready to go so will have to start from scratch.
> 
> When you say in Valenar are we running from the elves or a part of their 'nation'. Your answer will depend on whether I look at the Valenar Elf Monk or the Talenta Halfling Ranger
> 
> ...




I think we could use more "outsiders"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity, are you still interested in doing a "bard or sorcerer with a level of fighter"?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront, Carver is welcome, let me know when he is "crunched" up to 5th


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity, are you still interested in doing a "bard or sorcerer with a level of fighter"?



I am, although I am considering playing a different type of character, now that you've said you would like more "outsiders" in the game.  How would you feel about goblinoid PCs from Darguun?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think we could use more "outsiders"



Cool, it's about bed time here so I'll work on something in the next day or so. I'm thinking halfling ranger, just keen as to ride once of them dinosaurs around the rolling planes   I might drop some levels in fighter in there as well, just to toughen him up a little, or possibly rogue to give that added damage bonus through the sneaks (counters the small weapon damage some)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I am, although I am considering playing a different type of character, now that you've said you would like more "outsiders" in the game.  How would you feel about goblinoid PCs from Darguun?




Goblinoids are fun


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool, it's about bed time here so I'll work on something in the next day or so. I'm thinking halfling ranger, just keen as to ride once of them dinosaurs around the rolling planes   I might drop some levels in fighter in there as well, just to toughen him up a little, or possibly rogue to give that added damage bonus through the sneaks (counters the small weapon damage some)




Are you at all interested in "Halfling Boomerangs"?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Are you at all interested in "Halfling Boomerangs"?



Certainly am.

(low chanting) 
In the bad bad lands of Talenta many years ago 
The halfling tribes were meeting, having a big pow-wow 
(chanting) 
(low voice): We've got a lot of trouble, Chief, on account of your son Mac! 
(midrange voice): My boy Mac, what's wrong with him? 
(high-pitched voice, young prince): My boomerang won't come back! 
(low voices): Your boomerang won't come back 
(prince): My boomerang won't come back 
My boomerang won't come back 
I've waved the thing all over the place 
Practiced till I was black in the face 
I'm a big disgrace t' the halfling race 
My boomerang won't back 
I can ride a fastieth (yeah yeah) 
Make fastieth stew (yea yeah) 
But I'm a big disgrace t' the halfling race 
My boomerang won't back 

They banished him from the tribes' lair & sent him on his way 
He had a hapless boomerang, so here he could not stay 
(shrieks of animals) 
(prince): This is nice, isn't it? Getting banished at my time in life. 
What a way to spend an evening. Sittin' on a rock.
For 3 long months he sat there, or maybe it was 4 
Then an old old man in a fastieth skin came a-knockin' at his door 
(old man): I'm the local with doctor, son. They call me Joe Joseph Black. 
Now tell me, what's your trouble, boy? 
(prince): My boomerang won't come back! 
(old man): Your boomerang won't come back 
(prince): My boomerang won't come back 
My boomerang won't come back 
I've waved the thing all over the place 
Practiced till I was black in the face 
I'm a big disgrace t' the halfling race 
My boomerang won't back 
(old man): Don't worry, boy, I know the trick & to you I'm gonna show it 
If you want your boomerang to come back, well, first you've got to throw it! 
(prince): Oh yes, never thought of that. Daddy will be pleased. Must have a go... 
(old man): Excuse me. Now then, slowly back...& throw! (sound of boomerang flying) 

(old man): Oh my God! Avit the flying doctah! He-he-he-he! 
(prince): Can you do first aid? 
(old man): Don't talk to me about first aid boy; you owe me 14 chickens for teaching 
you to throw the boomerang; first things first. (prince): Yes, I know that, but I mean, I 
think, on this occasion, you know ...& fade


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Did we know each other before this, or are we just meating?  If it's the former, I think I'll have some craft reserve left to have made a few things if anyone wants, but they'd have had to have known me for a bit.

I've got a chunk of my 4th level reserve left, I've used most of my 5th and 3rd levels, and haven't touched 2nd and 1st.  So, potions and scrolls are easy enough, Maybe a Wonderous Item if you're lucky, but you're not getting a magic weapon 

This is assuming it's allowed, which I could undersand why it might not be.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did we know each other before this, or are we just meating?  If it's the former, I think I'll have some craft reserve left to have made a few things if anyone wants, but they'd have had to have known me for a bit.




can be either, or both (for example you might know one PC, but not another)



> I've got a chunk of my 4th level reserve left, I've used most of my 5th and 3rd levels, and haven't touched 2nd and 1st.  So, potions and scrolls are easy enough, Maybe a Wonderous Item if you're lucky, but you're not getting a magic weapon
> 
> This is assuming it's allowed, which I could undersand why it might not be.




In your equiptment list please note if a magic item was made by you or purchaced. I'll "line item" it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> My boomerang won't come back




 

Somehow I knew asking that question was a mistake, but I did it anyway.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> can be either, or both (for example you might know one PC, but not another)
> 
> In your equiptment list please note if a magic item was made by you or purchaced. I'll "line item" it.



Not likely to know anyone then, unless someone else is from where I'm from and dragged me to Valenar.

Complete to 5th btw.

Good luck, I had trouble figuring out the Line-item myself.  I hope this info helps:

Basicly, Here's the breakdown.

```
Reserve	Spent
L1	20	5
L2	40	
L3	60	15
L4	80	68
L5	100	90
```
Items not crafted: 5 Sunrods, Backpack, Masterwork Tools, Warforged Repair Kit.
Items crafted at L1: All 5 1st level spell scrolls (the ones that cost 12.5 each)
Items crafted at L2: Nothing Yet
_25% GP craft discount after this due to Extrordinary Artisan_
Items crafted at L3: The Potions and 2nd level spell scrolls (At caster level 1), any masterwork item.
_25% XP craft discount after this due to Legendary Artisan_
Items crafted at L4: Cloack of Resistance +1, Goggles of Minute Seeing
Items crafted at L5: +2 Armor Enchantment, +1 Weapon Enchantment, and Weapon Familiar

I have an excel spreadsheet I used to figure everything out, I can e-mail you if needed.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm planning on approving characters about 32 hours from now (hopefully). 

I'll be able to answer simple questions before then, but it's unlikely I'll be able to numbers crunch till then.

With luck I'll be able to start us off 24 hours after that.

If anyone else is interested, there are still openings.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, I have a little bit of a crazy idea, so I wanted to ride it past you.  A Child of Winter goblin shaman (i.e. druid) who rides his animal companion giant wasp.  Too crazy?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2005)

I was thinking a Valenar Elf warrior of some kind.  Would you be open to perhaps a ranger with a slightly altered combat style focusing on mounted combat, animal companion being a valenar horse?

Or perhaps just a Valenar Elf Fighter?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 15, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> OK, I have a little bit of a crazy idea, so I wanted to ride it past you.  A Child of Winter goblin shaman (i.e. druid) who rides his animal companion giant wasp.  Too crazy?




I'll need to consider that...

O.k. I had a chance to look at my books.

If you take Children of Winter Feat 1st level, then Vermin Companion Feat 3rd Level, then you can have a Giant Wasp Animal Companion.

To ride it requires an exotic/military saddle: 60 gp, 40 lbs.
If you want barding/armor for the wasp, it weighs the same as normal armor, but costs twice as much (leather barding would be 20 gp & 15 lbs.)

When you are riding it the wasps fly speed is reduced to 40 ft. (good manuverability)

Maximum weight it can carry while flying is 150 lbs (including you & saddle).

(Use Halfling weight/height tables to determin your character's weight.)

Wasp is not able to attack while carrying a rider.

Sound fair?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I was thinking a Valenar Elf warrior of some kind.  Would you be open to perhaps a ranger with a slightly altered combat style focusing on mounted combat, animal companion being a valenar horse?
> 
> Or perhaps just a Valenar Elf Fighter?




Either is fine


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I was thinking a Valenar Elf warrior of some kind.  Would you be open to perhaps a ranger with a slightly altered combat style focusing on mounted combat, animal companion being a valenar horse?
> 
> Or perhaps just a Valenar Elf Fighter?



You may want to simply take the ranger as is, and use either archery (probably works better) or two weapon fighting (if you want to use the double scimitar) and just take the mounted feats normaly (There aren't that many).  You can get Mounted Combat and either Ride-by or Mounted Archery to start, and you'll be about as well setup as you would with a mounted combat style.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I'll go the rogue then, he can set up flanking opportunities with his fastieth. I'm unlikely to have time to get anything together tonight though, State of Origin is on (Queensland versus New South Wales in the Rugby League - 25th year and traditionally a bash fest), so that will mean a beer or two and a focus on the TV instead of the PC.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Quick question, do Talenta Halflings get weapon familiarity with the Boomerang and Tangat? I can't find it anywhere so it looks not. Seems silly that they don't but a number of other races do with their racial weapons.

And another one, can you have mage bred dinosaurs??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Quick question, do Talenta Halflings get weapon familiarity with the Boomerang and Tangat? I can't find it anywhere so it looks not. Seems silly that they don't but a number of other races do with their racial weapons.



No, they do not automatically gain this familiarity.  If they take the TALENTA WARRIOR racial feat (on p. 112 of Races of Eberron) they treat the Talenta sharrash, the Talenta tangat and the Talenta boomerang as martial weapons, and get a +1 bonus on damage rolls with any of those weapons while mounted.  Plus you get to add the result of any action point roll you use to influce your attack roll (I almost said THAC0) to the damage.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Changling Sorcerer*

I'd be interested in playing a Changling Sorcerer, aiming for the Recaster prestige class eventually.  Not sure on all the details yet.  He would be a Becomer, changing appearance and personality anytime it suits him.  He would have a handful of well-developed personalities, but would be capable of playing it by ear.  He would value action over careful planning.

During the Last War he hired himself out independently as a mercenary spy.  However, after being double-crossed by then spoiling the plans of a Karrnathi noble, who is also a member of the Aurum (unbeknownst to the changling), he has decided to lay low for a while.  He figures that with Karrnath and Valenar still at war, the land of the elves is the safest place for him to be.

Want more details, stats and stuff?

thanks,
-Reed


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue 5*

OK then, have a bash at this. I've still got the descriptive text to go but the bare bones is here. Apologies for any errors, I've had a brew or 8   


```
[b]Salina[/b] 
[b]Talenta Halfling Rogue 5[/b] 
[i]Small Humanoid[/i] 
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Neutral 
[b]Deity:[/b] Spiritualisitic worship of Balinor, Lord of the Beasts and the Hunt
[b]Region:[/b] Talenta Planes
[b]Sex:[/b] Female
[b]Height:[/b] 3'1" 
[b]Weight:[/b] 35 lbs 
[b]Skin: [/b] Dark, freckled skin
[b]Hair: [/b]Blonde 
[b]Eyes:[/b] Blue 
[b]Age:[/b] 25
  
[b]Action Points:[/b] 7 (1d6) 
  
[b]Str:[/b] 10 (+0) [4 points] 
[b]Dex:[/b] 19 (+4) [10 points] 
[b]Con:[/b] 12 (+1) [4 points]
[b]Int:[/b] 14 (+2) [6 points] 
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 (0) [2 points] 
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 (0) [2 points] 
  
[b]Class Abilities[/b] 
Sneak Attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion (successful Refles save against half damage results in no damage)
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge (retain Dex bonus to AC if caught flat footed or struck by invisible opponent but not if immobile)
  
[b]Hit Dice:[/b] d6 +1
[b]HP:[/b] ??
[b]AC:[/b] 19 (+4 Dex, +4 Mithril Chain Shirt, +1 Size) Touch – 14, Flat-footed – 14 (unless immobilised)
[b]ACP:[/b] 0
[b]Init:[/b]  +4 (+4 Dex) 
[b]Speed:[/b] 20ft 
  
[b]Saves:[/b] 
Fortitude + 3 [+1 base, +1 Con, +1 Racial] 
Reflex + 9 [+4 base, +4 Dex, +1 Racial] 
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 Racial] (+2 racial morale to fear saves)
  
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +3/-1
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] +5 (+3 BaB, +1m/w, +1 racial) Masterwork Talenta Tangat (1d8;18-20/x2)
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] +5 Flaming Short Sword (+3 BaB, +1m/w, +1 racial) (1d6 (+1d6 flame);19-20/x2)
[b]Ranged Atk:[/b] Short Bow +7 (+3 BaB, +4 Dex) (1d6 x3; 60') 
[b]Ranged Atk:[/b] Talenta Boomerang +8 (+3 BaB, +4 Dex, +1 racial) (1d3 x2; 30')
- +1 Thrown weapons (racial)

[b]Class Skills:[/b]
Appraise 2 [+2 Int]
Balance 8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Bluff 0 [+0 Cha]
Climb 6 [4 ranks, +0 Str, +2 Racial]
Craft 2 [+2 Int]
Decipher Script 3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Diplomacy 0 [+ Cha]
Disable Device 11 [7 ranks, +4 Dex]
Disguise 0 [+0 Cha]
Escape Artist 8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Forgery 2 [+2 Int]
Gather Information 0 [+0 Ch]
Hide 14 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 Racial]
Intimidate 0 [+0 Cha]
Jump 9 [5 ranks, +0 Str, +2 Racial, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (local) 2 [+2 Int]
Listen 6 [4 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Racial]
Move Silently 14 [8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Racial]
Open Lock 8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
Ride 6 [+4 Dex, +2 Military Saddle]
Search 10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Sense Motive 0 [+0 Wis]
Sleight of Hand 6 [2 ranks, +4 Dex]
Spot 8 [8 ranks, +0 Wis]
Swim 0 [+0 Str]
Tumble 11 [5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Use Magic Device 8 [6 ranks, +2 int]
Use Rope 6 [2 ranks, +4 Dex]

[b]Feats:[/b] 
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Talenta Warrior (sharrash, tangat and boomerang are treated as martial weapons; +1 damage when mounted; add action point result to damage and attack)
(Next level = weapon finesse or focus)

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Halfling, Elf, Goblin
  
[b][u]Equipment[/u][/b] 
  
[b][i]Wearing or carrying at hand[/i][/b] 
[b]Flaming Short Sword (+1 attack - m/w)[/b] – 2310 gp (1 lb) 
[b]Masterwork Taleta Tangat (+1 attack - m/w, +1d6 fire damage)[/b] - 340gp (8lb)
[b]Short Bow[/b] - 30gp (2lb)
[b]20 Arrows[/b] - 1gp - (3lb)
[b]Mithril Chain Shirt[/b] – 1100 gp (10 lbs) 
[b]Wand of Cure Light Wounds[/b] - 750gp
[b]Potion of Cats Grace[/b] - 300gp
[b]Potion Pass Without Trace[/b] - 50gp

[b][i]In or on containers[/i][/b] 
[b]Backpack[/b] - 2gp (2 lbs) 
[b]Waterskin[/b] – 1gp (4 lbs) 
[b]Flint and Steel[/b] – 1 gp (--)   
[b]Whetstone[/b] - 2cp (1lb)

Total weight carried – 31 lbs, light load. (less 33)

[b]Clawfoot[/b] - 150gp (--)

[b][i]Carried by Clawfoot[/i][/b]
[b]Military Saddle[/b] - 20gp (30lb)
[b]Tent[/b] - 10gp (20lb)
[b]Winter Blanket[/b] - 5sp (3lb)
[b]40 Arrows[/b] - 2gp (6lb)
[b]Saddle Bags[/b] - 4gp (8lb)
[b]5 Sun Rods[/b] - 10gp (5lb)
Total 72lbs (light 86, medium 173, heavy 260)

HP: 13; Init: +3; Spd: 40'; AC 16 (T13, FF 13); BAB/Grapple +1/+4; Attack +4 Talons (1d8+3); Full Attack +4 Talons (1d8+3), 2 Foreclaws -1 (1d3+1), Bite -1 (1d6+1); Space/Reach 5'/5'; SQ Low Light Vision, Scent;Saves F+5, R+6, W+1; Str 17, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10; Skills - Hide +12, Jump +20, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10; Feats - Run.

  
[b]Money[/b] 
13 gp 4 sp  8 cp
```
~~~~~ 

*Appearance:* Salina is a small petite looking halfling with her blonde hair tied in two pony tails, twinkling blue eyes (the left one has a scar beneath it), and a smattering of freckles across her button-like nose finish off her features. She would be quite attractive if not for her sometimes (ok most times) abrasive manner and foul mouth. She refuses to wear anything that a woman wears, always dressing in the latest male fashions.

*Personality:*  Salina may be a slight girl, but she is tough, she can mix it with the best of them (and often does). She is always out to prove that just because she is a girl, and small to boot, she isn't helpless. She will go on the front foot when treated like a lady, insisting on being one of the boys - she has gotten into more than one fight because someone tried to be chivalrous to her. She treats Khorvaire halflings with disdain, believing they are soft and have lost their way.

*Background:* Salina grew up on the Talenta Plains and loved the nomadic life style of her tribe, she showed a great aptitude for stealth and was soon accompanying the warriors of the tribe on hunting missions. Being even smaller than the average halfling she would use her natural stealth to great advantage, stalking her prey. 

Her tribe refused to acknowledge her nomination when she declared herself ready to join the ranks of the warriors. it was unheard of for this particular tribe to acknowledge that a woman could be the equivalent in the martial ways as a man, and only men were accepted into the ranks of the tribal warrios. 

Salina showed exactly what she was made of that day and bares the scar under her left eye as a badge of honour. Since leaving her tribe in disgust she has made her way in the world by hiring on as a caravan gaurd and accepting odd jobs that have thrown her together with a number of different characters, both Talenta born and foreigners. 

It is one of these recent hirings that has landed her in her current predicament. She was gaurding a caravan through Valentar when it was attacked by elves. Salina was knocked unconscious early in the fight and woke to find the caravan destroyed. She is slowly making her way back to the Planes, and looking for opportunities to take revenge on her employers killers.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 15, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing a Changling Sorcerer,
> Want more details, stats and stuff?
> 
> thanks,
> -Reed




Yes.

I'm hoping to confirm stats tonight. What Persona(s) do you plan on using?


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 15, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I'm hoping to confirm stats tonight. What Persona(s) do you plan on using?




His real name is Chen, but he spends very little time in his natural form.  When he was hiring out as a spy he went by Chen the Mask.  He will develop many personalities on the fly, but here are a few that he has been returning to lately.

His primary persona is a Human Cyran refugee named Jhonas Fastwind.  Jhonas was a farmboy who joined the army of Cyre at sixteen.  He was part of a unit raiding into <blank> on the day of Mourning.  He now appears to be a 30-something grizzled vet, who spends most of his time in bars in the human settlements of Valenar, looking for work.

He also often plays Lady Megann Polar, a half-elven witch who travels around selling "divinations."  These are just bluffs and parlor tricks that he sells to drunks and superstitious old wives.  Lady Megann is very eccentric and just acts crazy if something goes awry.  She is ignored as a harmless old woman by all the serious folks.

He likes to have fun as Barrik d'Lyrander, a charming young scion of the Dragonmarked house.  He uses this persona less often because of the risks involved, but he enjoys the attention it grants him.

Stats are almost done, I will post them soon.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Mavrick, sny chance of an answer on my character concept?  If the answer is no, I want to have enough time to come up with something new before the deadline.


----------



## Urko (Jun 15, 2005)

*Character Submission*

Stats are in progress, but I wanted to at least submit the concept and see if it was acceptable.

Kaelendor Boereastris

Male Elf (Aereni) Clr3 (Undying Court)/Wiz 2
Neutral Good

Background:
[sblock]The Boereastris family name is a proud one, whose dedication to the elven community can be traced back through the millennia to before the founding of Aerenal. Throughout the ages, the Boereastris have been politicians, clergy, and scholars, with many of their number continuing to serve after death as councilors of the Undying Court. It was no surprise, therefore, that Kaelendor, a rare third child, entered the priesthood. He excelled in his studies, as was expected of him as a Boereastris, and showed every sign of continuing his family’s tradition of distinguished service to their people.

All that changed on the day of his Commencement of the Path of Transition. Walking alongside the other initiates between the bone pillars of the Hall of Forebears, Kaelendor became aware of a peculiar burning sensation in his left side. A particularly dry member of a family noted for stoicism, Kaelendor at first ignored the feeling and carried on. The pain intensified to such a point that Kaelendor actually choked while drinking from the Pool of Eternity. Kaelendor was mortified by the whispers of shock that his breach of decorum caused to echo through the chamber, but he managed to finish the ceremony that made him a full priest of the Undying Court.

As soon as he was alone, Kaelendor tore off his robes to examine the cause of his agony. His blood froze when he saw the angry red swirling symbol seared into his flesh – a dragonmark. Kaelendor knew little about the mysterious skin patterns and their study was not popular in Aerenal, but he was certain it was not one of the twelve recognized marks. The remaining possibilities terrified him, and Kaelendor resolved to keep his mark a secret until he could learn more. By day he was the model elf, coolly and dispassionately carrying out his duties in Shae Cairdal and Shae Mordai. By night, he pored over ancient tomes in a terror, desperately searching for some insight into what he came to think of as his curse.

There was little to find. His ancestors had been quite thorough in their destruction of all records pertaining to House Vol and the Mark of Death; not so much as a single picture remained to help Kaelendor lay to rest his worst fear and he dared not consult with those among the Court who had personally seen it. He also found little information about aberrant marks and the marks appearing among the lesser races; good Aereni were simply not interested in such things. But he did find something worse. In an obscure legal tome was the account of a suit brought by his own great-great-great grandfather, Hoeldan Boereastris, against a colleague for slander. It seems the colleague was attempting to gain political advantage by claiming that Hoeldan was actually the bastard child of Tevren d’Vol, grandfather of the infamous Erandis. According to the account, the accusation was later publicly withdrawn, but Kaelendor was filled with yet more doubt.

Kaelendor hid his fear and his shame while he considered what to do with his career. He caused more than a few eyebrows to be raised when he, a respectable member of a dignified family, volunteered to serve when a position as religious advisor to the diplomatic delegation in Taer Valaestas became available. Most Aereni, and especially Kaelendor’s own family, consider foreign service to be a distasteful, albeit necessary, duty. To put it bluntly, leaving Aerenal was considered tantamount to exile among the barbarians. That those barbarians were elves made it little better, as he had been raised to thing of the Tairnadal as savage rebels, barely cousins at all.

Kaelendor considered joining the ambassador’s party as making the best of a bad situation. He had no greater desire to leave his home than most of his race and he was certain he would find the conditions distressingly primitive. On the other hand, his uncertainty over whether he was indeed a bearer of the taint of abomination made it increasingly difficult for him to endure the company of his peers and even more so of the Revered Ancestors. Moreover, Kaelendor believed that he might find more answers to his dilemma on Khorvaire, home of the dragonmarked houses.

Although the facilities in Taer Valaestas were primitive indeed by comparison to those at home, Kaelendor made slow and steady progress in his researches into the history of the dragonmarks. He was able to concoct excuses to travel as far as Korranberg to consult the famous library there. These trips, while helpful, were always called distressingly short. In the process of his researches, Kaelendor made some discoveries about himself.

Previously, he had always considered magic to be nothing more than a tool, albeit one that the Elves have superior knowledge of, of course. Even the clerical abilities granted by his devotion were a matter of indifference to him – a sign of his status and success and mildly useful, but little more. The more he studies, however, the more Kaelendor has come to realize the topic of magic engages his intellect on the deepest possible level. He would like to delve deeper into arcane studies, assuming he can balance it with his clerical duties and his dark secret.

Working among gnomes, khorovar, humans, and others, he came to a second realization. The so-called “lesser races” are people too, in their own fashion. Kaelendor is surprised to find a respite from the terrible strain of his secret burden in a genuine sense of caring that he has begun to develop for the people he has lived and studied among for the past few years. His feelings are tempered with a certain amount of uneasiness with (and pity for) beings who stumble through life without the comfort of the wisdom of the ages to draw upon.

This caring has a downside. Not only are the other races extremely short-lived, but in Khorvaire, those brief lives are often violently cut even shorter. Just a few weeks ago, Dovem Bonadar, a gnome librarian whom Kaelendor had begun to trust and feel close to above all others, was killed under mysterious circumstances. Almost immediately thereafter the Ambassador released Kaelendor from active duty to “take time to reflect.” Kaelendor is unused to the intensity and rapid pace of politics, intrigue, and conspiracy that are an everyday fact of life in Khorvaire, but he is certain that there is a veiled message in his superior’s orders. For now, he is content to observe the world and its strange, violent inhabitants, and wait to see what adventures fate has in store for him.[/sblock]

Personality and Appearance:
[sblock]At 5’8”, Kaelendor is rather tall for an elf, but he has an emaciated frame and clammy pallor that often made him the envy of his fellow seminary students. His personal manner is aloof and distant; his liking for the people of Khorvaire has yet to overcome decades of training. He almost never appears in public without the _Vhul Mordaes Thal_, the traditional face paint and shroud of the priestly class. His voice is powerful, but he only speaks when he has fully considered what he wishes to say and pauses often as if carefully choosing his words. Contemplative and imperturbable, few would realize the agonizing terror of himself that he wrestles with daily.[/sblock]


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 15, 2005)

Must wands be purchased fully charged as starting equipment or may they be purchased with fewer than 50 charges for a proportionally reduced cost?

thanks,
-Reed


----------



## Urko (Jun 15, 2005)

How are you handling hit points?

Would you allow me to have a baboon familiar?  Would I need the Improved Familiar feat for that, and, if so, what would be the minimum caster level (looks like celestial hawk is available at level 3)?  If I have to take Improved Familiar and rearrange my levels to be a lvl 3 Wizard, could the baboon be a celestial one?


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Chen Level 5*

Nevermind about the wands questions.  Here is the character:


```
Chen the Mask
Male Changling Sor5

Age:       21
Height:    5'4"
Weight:    127
Eyes:      Grey
Hair:      Silver
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity:     Sovereign Host
Region:    Cyre

Str: 10 [2pts]
Dex: 14 [6pts]
Con: 12 [4pts]
Int: 14 [6pts]
Wis: 10 [2pts]
Cha: 16 [8pts, +1 at level 4]

Fort: +2 (1 Base, 1 Con)
Ref:  +3 (1 Base, 2 Dex)
Will: +4 (4 Base)

Initiative:    +2
BAB/Grapple:   +2/+2
Movement:      30'
Armor Class:   13 (+2 Dex, +1 Deflection), Touch 13, Flat-footed 11
Hit Dice:      5d4+8
Hit Points:    ?
Action Points: 7 (1d6)

Racial Abilities:
+2 Save vs Sleep and Charm
Natural Linguist (Ex) - Speak Language is always a class skill
Minor Change Shape (Su)

Class Abilities:
Summon Familiar - Sol, the Toad
Spells: DC 13+, 6/7/5
Known:  0 - Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
        1 - Charm Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, (Tenser's) Floating Disk
        2 - Glitterdust, Spider Climb

Feats:
Persona Immersion: When successfully saving against Divination spells and powers of 3rd level or lower, Chen may cause the spell to report false results to the caster
Extend Spell [Metamagic]: Doubles duration of spell cast at 1 spell level higher than normal as a Full-Round action

Skills:
Bluff +13 (8 ranks, 3 Cha, 2 racial)
Diplomacy +5 (3 Cha, 2 synergy)
Disguise +3 (3 Cha), +10 Minor Change Shape, +2 when acting (synergy), +2 when clothed (Vestment of Many Styles)
Intimidate +4 (3 Cha, 2 synergy, 2 racial)
Knowledge(Arcana) +7 (5 ranks, 2 Int)
Sense Motive +2 (2 racial)
Sleight of Hand +4 (2 Dex, 2 synergy)
Speak Language (4 ranks) - Common, Gnome, Elf, Dwarven, Halfling, Goblin, Draconic
Spellcraft +12 (8 ranks, 2 Int, 2 synergy)

Attacks:
Masterwork Rapier: -1 melee (1d6, 18-20/x2)
Dagger: +2 melee or +4 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2, 10' range increment, max 50')

Equipment:
Vestment of Many Styles - 500gp, RoE p 175
Eternal Wand of Ray of Enfeeblement - 820gp, ECS p 265
Ring of Protection +1 - 2000gp, DMG
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2) - 100gp, DMG
Scroll of Identify - 125gp, DMG
Scroll of Darkvision - 150gp, DMG
Masterwork Rapier - 320gp, PHB
Daggers (4) - 8gp, PHB
Magebred Light Warhorse (Eyre Night) - 300gp, ECS, PHB - Swift-Breed, Dextrous, Alertness
Military Saddle - 20gp, PHB
Saddlebags - 4gp, PHB
Bit & Bridle - 2gp, PHB
Backpack - 2gp, PHB
Bedroll - 1sp, PHB
Beltpouch - 1gp, PHB
Waterskin - 1gp, PHB
Scrollcase - 1gp, PHB
Paper (5) - 2gp, PHB
Inkpen - 1sp, PHB
Ink - 8gp, PHB
Bottle of Fine Wine - 10gp, PHB

125 Gold, 8 Silver
```


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

solkan_uk

Shiva's ability scores add up to 29 point buy (after I subtracted the L4 bonus), the most obvious fix is reduce Int to 12 (it would not affect anything else), but it's your choice.

also you have too many skill points. If you are rogue at first level that would be 36 at 1st level +3 for each level of fighter, for a total of 48. You gave Shiva 56.

Other than that you are fine, we will need to go over your horse.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront

Carver looks good


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

D20Dazza

Touch AC is 14, Flat Footed is 14 (if you are immobilized)

You forgot size modifier to grapple (small -4)

Disable Divice is Int bonus not Dex bonus.

Jump and Tumble each get +2 synergy from the other.

and Yes you may have a Magebred Fastieth


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Mavrick, sny chance of an answer on my character concept?  If the answer is no, I want to have enough time to come up with something new before the deadline.




Sorry, I had edited earlier post, rather than adding a post with my answer, here is what it says.

I'll probably still be going over stats tomorow morning anyway



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'll need to consider that...
> 
> O.k. I had a chance to look at my books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Bront
> 
> Carver looks good



'course he does 

You have an RG to stick approved characters?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> How are you handling hit points?
> 
> Would you allow me to have a baboon familiar?  Would I need the Improved Familiar feat for that, and, if so, what would be the minimum caster level (looks like celestial hawk is available at level 3)?  If I have to take Improved Familiar and rearrange my levels to be a lvl 3 Wizard, could the baboon be a celestial one?




If you take Improved Familiar you can have a Baboon, but not a Celestial Baboon


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

reedu21 

Unfortunately Bluff is a cross class skill for a sorcerer, so you can't have enough ranks for synergy, however with 32 skill points total, you could re-adjust things to support your cross class skills.

Otherwise Chen looks fine


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 'course he does
> 
> You have an RG to stick approved characters?




I do now Step this way 

For Hit Points

Max hp 1st level, 
use "Fixed HP" method (p198 3.5 DMG) after that.
for those who don't have DMG 
add the average rounded down on even levels, 
add the average rounded up on odd levels

so for a L5 rogue it's 
6 hp (+ con) Level 1
+3 hp (+ con) Level 2
+4 hp (+ con) Level 3
+3 hp (+ con) Level 4
+4 hp (+ con) Level 5
for a total of 20 (+ con x5)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> reedu21
> 
> Unfortunately Bluff is a cross class skill for a sorcerer, so you can't have enough ranks for synergy, however with 32 skill points total, you could re-adjust things to support your cross class skills.
> 
> Otherwise Chen looks fine




Bluff is actually a class skill for sorcerers, in 3.0 it wasn't, in 3.5 it is.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> D20Dazza
> 
> Touch AC is 14, Flat Footed is 14 (if you are immobilized)
> 
> ...



 And I forgot to give him his 4th level ability point - that'll learn me for drinking while rolling. I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bluff is actually a class skill for sorcerers, in 3.0 it wasn't, in 3.5 it is.




You are correct, my mistake. 

You still have 7 skill points you haven't used.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sorry, I had edited earlier post, rather than adding a post with my answer, here is what it says.
> 
> I'll probably still be going over stats tomorow morning anyway



Now that I've looked at the pros and cons, I think I'll just stick with just a wolf animal companion which I can ride. I'll work out the stats tonight.  Goblins riding wolves is also more classic


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I do now Step this way
> 
> For Hit Points
> 
> ...



Beat you to the RG   I'll fix my HP (Pout, I loose 4)


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Now that I've looked at the pros and cons, I think I'll just stick with just a wolf animal companion which I can ride. I'll work out the stats tonight.  Goblins riding wolves is also more classic



I was a bigger fan of halflings riding dinosaurs myself, but that works


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2005)

Not yet finished, but I figured I'd put him up anyways.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Thaean Kethir
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Valenar Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Ancestors

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (5d10+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +2    +3    +0    +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2    +2    +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                  +9     1d6+3      18-20x2
Lance                     +8     1d8+5         20x3
Comp. Longbow (+3)        +8     1d8+3         20x3
Kukri                     +8     1d4+3      18-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw against enchantment spells and effects, low-light vision, racial weapon proficiency, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks, automatic search check; fighter bonus feats

[B]Feats:[/B] Iron Will, Mounted Combat, Improved Initiative, Ride-by-Attack, Spirited Charge

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Ride                       8    +3    +4    +15
Handle Animal              5    +2          +7
Jump                       3    +3          +6

[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Breastplate           1350gp   30lb
Darkwood Heavy Shield     257gp    5lb
Shaama                   1000gp    -lb
Masterwork Scimitar       315gp    4lb
Comp. Longbow (+3)        400gp    3lb
Lance                      10gp   10lb
Kukri                       8gp    2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 116
[B]Height:[/B] 4'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 97lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Light Golden Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Dirty Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Thaean Kethir, Vigilant Rider of the Dusk Wind, is a Valenar warrior who rides hard and strong alongside his clan.  A strong proponent of Valenar honor and might, he comes off quite harsh and aggressive, as many Valenar do, although he maintains himself to a strong personal code that can be quite endearing to those who become close to this elf.

Thaean Kethir was born as second son to the chief of the Kethir clan, free from the responsibility of leadership that a first son would bear, Thaean pursued the life of a warrior with the utmost rigor and intensity.  Recognized for his tenacity, the ability to push himself past his limits when others faltered, has bestowed upon him great admiration from his clan despite his lesser years.

*Personal Code*

Let no challenge go unanswered
Leave no enemy alive
Death before dishonour
Lay no hand upon an innocent
Your mount is your life
Let your blade never dull
Grant hospitality to all who ask
Honour your ancestors daily
Do not let others disgrace you, your horse, your race or your ancestors

*Shaama*
Magebred Valenar Warhorse; Large Animal; HD 3d8+12 (26hp); Init +3; Speed 80 feet; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, +7 Natural, +3 Armor), flatfooted 19, touch 12; Bab +2, Grapple +8; Atk +5 melee (1d6+3, hoof); Full Atk: +5 melee (1d6+3, 2 hooves); SQ: Low-light vision, Scent; SV Fort +3, Refl +3, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Jump +24, Listen +4, Spot +4; Endurance, Run, Improved Natural Attack.

Class or Race Feature: Excellent Learner, Thick-Skinned Breed

Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Down, Heel, Stay, Come, Guard

Possessions: military saddle (20gp, 30lb), masterwork studded leather barding (250gp, 40lb).


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, I'll drop INt down a point, According to Races of Eberron, you get 10 + Int skill points for Changeling Racial Sub levels (I think this is wierd so if you'd rather drop me down to 8 I'll be happy to).

Need to go to work so will amend my character tonight.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was a bigger fan of halflings riding dinosaurs myself, but that works



Salina's gotcha covered there buddy


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> D20Dazza
> 
> Touch AC is 14, Flat Footed is 14 (if you are immobilized)
> 
> ...



Duh! I put the question marks there to remind me to go back and fill it in once I had purchased armour etc (I worked from the top of the sheet down, just noticed it when I went to edit the sheet), missed it in my rush to post so the plan failed. For info, I do know how to calculate Touch and Flat Footed AC, I'm not a dufus even if it may look so   

I always miss the synergy bonuses but!

Salina has been edited including appearance, personality and background - let me know if she is ok to move over to the RG.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

On second (or third) thought, I already have too much on my plate at the moment.  I don't want my other games to suffer.  Sorry to be such a pest, but I'm going to bow out.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll drop INt down a point, According to Races of Eberron, you get 10 + Int skill points for Changeling Racial Sub levels (I think this is wierd so if you'd rather drop me down to 8 I'll be happy to).
> 
> Need to go to work so will amend my character tonight.




Sorry, missed that part of "Changeling Racial Sub" you're good to go


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You are correct, my mistake.
> 
> You still have 7 skill points you haven't used.




Oops, I missed Concentration when I was copying over my skills.

Concentration +8 (7 ranks, 1 Con)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> On second (or third) thought, I already have too much on my plate at the moment.  I don't want my other games to suffer.  Sorry to be such a pest, but I'm going to bow out.




I understand, maybe another time. I was planning a goblin NPC anyway, I think I'm going to steal the "giant wasp mount" idea.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Shaama*
> Magebred Valenar Warhorse




Sorry, but you can't have a _Magebred_ Valenar Warhorse. 

Magebred animals are created by House Vadalis, 

House Vadalis is banned from Valenar to keep them from creating Magebred Valenar Warhorse's.

You can have a captured Magebred Warhorse or a Valenar Warhorse.

(No you cannot breed the two, the ancestors would not approve.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you can't have a _Magebred_ Valenar Warhorse.
> 
> Magebred animals are created by House Vadalis,
> 
> ...




I didn't see that in the description of either, where exactly is that?


----------



## Urko (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's the final version of my character.  I wasn't sure whether to post it here for approval first or do it in the RG.

Kaelendor Boereastris

Male Elf Clr 2 (Undying Court)/Div 3
Neutral Good

*Stats:*
[sblock]
Str  8 -- (0 pts)
Dex 10 -- (0 pts, racial bonus)
Con 10 -- (4 pts, racial penalty)
Int 17 -- (13 pts)
Wis 17 -- (10 pts, 4th level bonus)
Cha  9 -- (1 pt.)

Hit Points 20
AC 10*, Touch 10, Flat 10* (*+4 w/_mage armor_)
Init +0 
BAB +2, Grap +2
Speed 20 – 30 w/o backpack (base 30, 26/53/80)
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +9

+2 Melee, Longsword, 1d8 slashing, 19-20/x2
+3 Ranged, Masterwork Longbow, 1d8 piercing, 20/x3, 100'r 

Medium, 5'8" tall, 115 lbs., 140 yrs old
Black hair, Grey eyes, pale white skin

Speaks Elven, Common, Draconic, Gnome, Goblin

+5 Concentration (5)
+8 Decipher Script (5)
+3 Diplomacy (4)
+7 Heal (4)
+8 Knowledge: Arcana (5)
+9 Knowledge: History (6)
+9 Knowledge: Religion (6)
+5* Listen (0, racial bonus) 
+5 Search (0, racial bonus)
+10 Spellcraft (5, synergy)
+5* Spot (0, racial bonus)
* +2 when familiar is within arm’s reach

Feats
-Aberrant Dragonmark (_chill touch_, CL 2) _1st level_
-Improved Familiar _3rd level_
-Scribe Scroll _1st level Wizard bonus_

Racename Traits
-Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
-Low-Light Vision
-Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

Cleric Abilities
-Good Aura
-Good Domain: cast Good spells at +1 CL
-Protection Domain: Protective Ward (1x/day, +(Cleric Level) resistance bonus to next save, duration 1 hour)
-Spontaneous Casting (cure spells)
-Turn Undead (3 x/day, +2 to check, 2d6+(Cleric Level) turn damage) 

Wizard Abilities
-Specialist School:  Divination (Forbidden School: Necromancy)
-Summon Familiar

Cleric Spells Prepared 4|3+1
0th- Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance 
1st- Bless, Detect Evil, Remove Fear, Santuary (D)
2nd- Spell1, Aid (D)

Wizard Spells Prepared 4|3+1/2+1
0th- Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic 
1st- Mage Armor, Magic Missile (x2), Comprehend Languages (S)
2nd- Scorching Ray (x2), Locate Object(S) 

Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Sleep
2nd- Locate Object, Scorching Ray 
[/sblock]

*Background, Personality, Appearance:*
[sblock] *Background:*
The Boereastris family name is a proud one, whose dedication to the elven community can be traced back through the millennia to before the founding of Aerenal. Throughout the ages, the Boereastris have been politicians, clergy, and scholars, with many of their number continuing to serve after death as councilors of the Undying Court. It was no surprise, therefore, that Kaelendor, a rare third child, entered the priesthood. He excelled in his studies, as was expected of him as a Boereastris, and showed every sign of continuing his family’s tradition of distinguished service to their people.

All that changed on the day of his Commencement of the Path of Transition. Walking alongside the other initiates between the bone pillars of the Hall of Forebears, Kaelendor became aware of a peculiar burning sensation in his left side. A particularly dry member of a family noted for stoicism, Kaelendor at first ignored the feeling and carried on. The pain intensified to such a point that Kaelendor actually choked while drinking from the Pool of Eternity. Kaelendor was mortified by the whispers of shock that his breach of decorum caused to echo through the chamber, but he managed to finish the ceremony that made him a full priest of the Undying Court.

As soon as he was alone, Kaelendor tore off his robes to examine the cause of his agony. His blood froze when he saw the angry red swirling symbol seared into his flesh – a dragonmark. Kaelendor knew little about the mysterious skin patterns and their study was not popular in Aerenal, but he was certain it was not one of the twelve recognized marks. The remaining possibilities terrified him, and Kaelendor resolved to keep his mark a secret until he could learn more. By day he was the model elf, coolly and dispassionately carrying out his duties in Shae Cairdal and Shae Mordai. By night, he pored over ancient tomes in a terror, desperately searching for some insight into what he came to think of as his curse.

There was little to find. His ancestors had been quite thorough in their destruction of all records pertaining to House Vol and the Mark of Death; not so much as a single picture remained to help Kaelendor lay to rest his worst fear and he dared not consult with those among the Court who had personally seen it. He also found little information about aberrant marks and the marks appearing among the lesser races; good Aereni were simply not interested in such things. But he did find something worse. In an obscure legal tome was the account of a suit brought by his own great-great-great grandfather, Hoeldan Boereastris, against a colleague for slander. It seems the colleague was attempting to gain political advantage by claiming that Hoeldan was actually the bastard child of Tevren d’Vol, grandfather of the infamous Erandis. According to the account, the accusation was later publicly withdrawn, but Kaelendor was filled with yet more doubt.

Kaelendor hid his fear and his shame while he considered what to do with his career. He caused more than a few eyebrows to be raised when he, a respectable member of a dignified family, volunteered to serve when a position as religious advisor to the diplomatic delegation in Taer Valaestas became available. Most Aereni, and especially Kaelendor’s own family, consider foreign service to be a distasteful, albeit necessary, duty. To put it bluntly, leaving Aerenal was considered tantamount to exile among the barbarians. That those barbarians were elves made it little better, as he had been raised to thing of the Tairnadal as savage rebels, barely cousins at all.

Kaelendor considered joining the ambassador’s party as making the best of a bad situation. He had no greater desire to leave his home than most of his race and he was certain he would find the conditions distressingly primitive. On the other hand, his uncertainty over whether he was indeed a bearer of the taint of abomination made it increasingly difficult for him to endure the company of his peers and even more so of the Revered Ancestors. Moreover, Kaelendor believed that he might find more answers to his dilemma on Khorvaire, home of the dragonmarked houses.

Although the facilities in Taer Valaestas were primitive indeed compared to those at home, Kaelendor made slow and steady progress in his researches into the history of the dragonmarks. He was able to concoct excuses to travel as far as Korranberg to consult the famous library there. These trips, while helpful, were always called distressingly short. In the process of his researches, Kaelendor made some discoveries about himself.

Previously, he had always considered magic to be nothing more than a tool, albeit one that the Elves have superior knowledge of, of course. Even the clerical abilities granted by his devotion were a matter of indifference to him – a sign of his status and success and mildly useful, but little more. The more he studies, however, the more Kaelendor has come to realize the topic of magic engages his intellect on the deepest possible level. He would like to delve deeper into arcane studies, assuming he can balance it with his clerical duties and his dark secret.

Working among humans, khorovar, gnomes, and others, he came to a second realization. The so-called “lesser races” are people too, in their own fashion. Kaelendor is surprised to find a respite from the terrible strain of his secret burden in a genuine sense of caring that he has begun to develop for the people he has lived and studied among for the past few years. His feelings are tempered with a certain amount of uneasiness with (and pity for) beings who must stumble through life without the comfort of the wisdom of the ages to draw upon.

This caring has a downside. Not only are the other races extremely short-lived, but in Khorvaire, those brief lives are often violently cut even shorter. Just a few weeks ago, Dovem Bonadar, a gnome librarian whom Kaelendor had begun to trust and feel close to above all others, was killed under mysterious circumstances. Almost immediately thereafter the Ambassador released Kaelendor from active duty to “take time to reflect.” Kaelendor is unused to the intensity and rapid pace of politics, intrigue, and conspiracy that are an everyday fact of life in Khorvaire, but he is certain that there is a veiled message in his superior’s orders. For now, he is content to observe the world and its strange, violent inhabitants, and wait to see what adventures fate has in store for him.

*Personality and Appearance:*
[sblock]At 5’8”, Kaelendor is rather tall for an elf, but he has an emaciated frame and clammy pallor that often made him the envy of his fellow seminary students. His personal manner is aloof and distant; his liking for the people of Khorvaire has yet to overcome decades of training. He almost never appears in public without the _Vhul Mordaes Thal_, the traditional face paint and shroud of the priestly class. His voice is powerful, but he only speaks when he has fully considered what he wishes to say and pauses often as if carefully choosing his words. Contemplative and imperturbable, few would realize the agonizing terror of himself that he wrestles with daily.[/sblock]

*Possessions:*
[sblock]Cleric’s Vestments (worn, 6 lb.) 5 gp

Longsword (belt left, 4 lb.) 15 gp
_Wand of Color Spray_ (belt right, --) 750 gp
_Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ (belt right, --) 750 gp
Spell component Pouch (belt front, 2 lb.) 5 gp 
Belt Pouch (belt right, .5 lb) 2 gp

Masterwork Longbow (left shoulder, 3 lb.) 375 gp
Quiver w/20 arrows (right shoulder, 3 lb.) 1 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb.) .1 gp

_Ring of Protection +1_ (left index finger, --) 2000 gp 

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb.) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, 3 lb.) 1.5 gp
Traveler’s Outfit (backpack, 5 lb.) 1 gp
Traveling Spellbook - 31/100 pages used (backpack, 3 lb) 15 gp
Journal (as spellbook) – 0/100 pages used (backpack, 3 lb) 15 gp
Traveling Papers (backpack, --) .2 gp
_Scroll of Identify_ (x2) (backpack, --) 250 gp
_Scroll of Levitate_ (backpack, --) 150 gp

Coins- 125 gp, 1 sp, (pouch, 2.5 lb.)
Vials black ink (x2) (pouch, --) 16 gp
Inkpen (pouch, --) .1 gp
Identification Papers w/Portrait (pouch, --) 5 gp

Backup Spellbook – 31/100 pages used (left at embassy, 3 lb.) 15 gp

Total weight carried: 40 lb. (25 lb. in backpack)
Total cost of gear: 4374 gp, 9 sp 
[/sblock]

*Familiar (baboon - Tystalol):*
[sblock]*Tystalol
Baboon:* CR--; medium animal; HD 3; hp 10; Init +2; Spd 40, climb 30; AC 15, touch 12, flatfooted 13; Base Atk +2; Grap +4; Atk Bite +4 melee, 1d6+3 piercing; Full Atk Bite +4 melee, 1d6+3 piercing; Space/Reach 5ft/5ft; SA; SQ Low-light vision, scent, grant Alertness fest to master, improved evasion, empathic link w/master, share spell effects w/master; AL N; SV Fort+3, Ref+4, Will+1; Str 15, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 4.
_Skills and Feats:_Climb +10, Listen +5, Spot +5; Alertness
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2005)

Guess I just found it, a single sentence in the description of House Vadalis in the organizations section, saying that they had tried to steal a herd of Valenar horses and pissed off the Valenar.  Although it's not actually spelled out that they don't exist, just explicit animosity between the two.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 16, 2005)

Okay, I haven't been on here in quite a while - how do you do the little character sheet box?


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 16, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Okay, I haven't been on here in quite a while - how do you do the little character sheet box?




Just use CODE and /CODE tags.

On a related note, anyone know how you create the hidden text with the Show button?  I tried 



Spoiler



, but that just turned the text black.


----------



## Urko (Jun 16, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Just use CODE and /CODE tags.
> 
> On a related note, anyone know how you create the hidden text with the Show button? I tried
> 
> ...





Spoiler



{sblock}{/sblock} (using [], not {}, of course)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Guess I just found it, a single sentence in the description of House Vadalis in the organizations section, saying that they had tried to steal a herd of Valenar horses and pissed off the Valenar.  Although it's not actually spelled out that they don't exist, just explicit animosity between the two.




It also mentiones on page 124 that Magebred animals are created by House Vadalis


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Duh! I put the question marks there to remind me to go back and fill it in once I had purchased armour etc (I worked from the top of the sheet down, just noticed it when I went to edit the sheet), missed it in my rush to post so the plan failed. For info, I do know how to calculate Touch and Flat Footed AC, I'm not a dufus even if it may look so
> 
> I always miss the synergy bonuses but!
> 
> ...




You are good to go


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Here's the final version of my character.  I wasn't sure whether to post it here for approval first or do it in the RG.
> 
> Kaelendor Boereastris
> 
> ...




You can move Kaelendor over to the RG thread


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Ferrix, the horse in the ECS was not a warhorse, here is how I would see the stats for a

*Valenar Warhorse*

Large Animal; HD 3d8+9 (26hp); Init +2; Speed 80 feet; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +4 Natural, +3 Armor), flatfooted 16, touch 11; Bab +2, Grapple +8; Atk +5 melee (1d4+3, hoof); Full Atk: +5 melee (2 hooves 1d4+3 and bite –1 melee 1d3+1); SQ: Low-light vision, Scent; SV Fort +6, Refl +5, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Jump +24, Listen +4, Spot +4; Endurance, Run.

Tricks: Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Stay, Come, Guard

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a light warhorse is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A light warhorse can drag 3,450 pounds.

Possessions: military saddle (20gp, 30lb), masterwork studded leather barding (250gp, 40lb).



I gave him Max hp for his fist hit die, so his hp stays the same. 

He looses "Improved Natural Attack" but I included bite to his full attack.

His AC went down, but his saving throws went up (I don't know were you got those #'s)

I left him with 7 tricks.



Traditionally a warhorse costs twice as much as a riding horse.

A Magebred Animal cost twice as much as a mundane animal.

So even if I was allowing a Magebred Valenar Warhorse (which I am not) the cost would be at least 2000 gp. 



So are you in?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Maverick,

I've changed Salena's feats, purchased her another weapon and moved her over to the RG.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

I hope to have the begining of the game up by tonight


----------



## Urko (Jun 17, 2005)

Finished character is up.

So, we've got a Talenta Halfling, an Aerenal elf, a warforged, a changeling criminal, and a changeling impersonating one of the country's military men.  Yeah, I can see we're going to be really popular among the Valenar.    



Can't wait to get started!


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 17, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Finished character is up.
> 
> So, we've got a Talenta Halfling, an Aerenal elf, a warforged, a changeling criminal, and a changeling impersonating one of the country's military men.  Yeah, I can see we're going to be really popular among the Valenar.
> 
> ...





  Yeah, and here I sit with a whopping 22 hit points...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Finished character is up.
> 
> So, we've got a Talenta Halfling, an Aerenal elf, a warforged, a changeling criminal, and a changeling impersonating one of the country's military men.  Yeah, I can see we're going to be really popular among the Valenar.
> 
> ...




Changeling? I don't see any changelings, I just see a Talenta Halfling, a warforged, 2 Elves, & a suspicious looking human  

not to mention a baboon, a talking mace, a toad riding Magebred Warhorse, a Valenar Horse and a Fastith dino


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Ferrix & Branding Opportunity, the characters you suggested fit in with what I was planning, so I will be using them as NPC's. If you decide to join in let me know.

For the rest of you The Adventure Begins


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2005)

I know this is kinda irrelevant if it's just going to be a sidetreck, but are you using the Xp penalty for multi-classing or is it houseruled away?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> I know this is kinda irrelevant if it's just going to be a sidetreck, but are you using the Xp penalty for multi-classing or is it houseruled away?




Rogue is Favored Class for changelings, so your character will not have any Xp penalty issues.

We have 3 single class characters, and 2 multi-characters with levels in their Favored Class. So I do not forsee any Xp penalty for multi-classing.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2005)

Well yes, I know that - but I see this character as being fairly reactive to the situation advancement-wise, so if the game does happen to continue I may well take other classes to fit the current situation.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

solkan_uk & reedu21

do you wish to "take 10" on your disguises, or have me roll for you?


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> solkan_uk & reedu21
> 
> do you wish to "take 10" on your disguises, or have me roll for you?




I'll take 10 for a total of 27.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> I'll take 10 for a total of 27.




with -2 for "different race" gives you a 25


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> with -2 for "different race" gives you a 25



 Of course, thanks


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll take 10 too, for a mere 25, but I beleive Racial Emulation lets me ignore the -2 (can't remember if I also get a penalty for for other gender as well though - not time to check about to have friends around for a game)


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 17, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Of course, thanks




Chen in the guise of Jhonas has a further -2 for one age category difference, which gives him a 23 total.



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> can't remember if I also get a penalty for for other gender as well though




Since I am looking at the skill description right now, I can tell you that yes, gender does add a -2 penalty.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> I'll take 10 too, for a mere 25, but I beleive Racial Emulation lets me ignore the -2 (can't remember if I also get a penalty for for other gender as well though - not time to check about to have friends around for a game)




You do not get a racial penalty due to Racial Emulation,  you do get a gender penalty (-2)

so that would be 23. 

I notice that you only have 4 ranks in Bluff, since we are just starting I would let you re-arrange your skill points (if you wish) to increase Bluff to 5 ranks. That would give you +2 synergy in Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Disguise


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Ferrix, the horse in the ECS was not a warhorse, here is how I would see the stats for a
> 
> *Valenar Warhorse*
> 
> ...




Alright, I was traveling from Montreal to Maine today, so I'll be a bit on the slow side to get everything in order, but I should still be in.

About the valenar warhorse, that's fine although I never included attribute bonuses for the horse's saves, that's why they were low probably.  No problems about it not being allowed, I just never read anything stating that particular fact.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah, sure - I'll rearrange skills a little, to be honest I just did a bit of a quick and dirty on the skills.
Of course any further skill into Bluff will cost double coz it's cross class for fighters...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 17, 2005)

Thaean up in the RG, here.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Alright, I was traveling from Montreal to Maine today, so I'll be a bit on the slow side to get everything in order, but I should still be in.
> 
> About the valenar warhorse, that's fine although I never included attribute bonuses for the horse's saves, that's why they were low probably.  No problems about it not being allowed, I just never read anything stating that particular fact.




Great, 

by the way, your older brother is the groom, and you are "best man"


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You do not get a racial penalty due to Racial Emulation,  you do get a gender penalty (-2)



  Changelings are generless and can emulate either sex equaly (reproductively and all), same with race I believe.  So I'm not sure if the -2 for either applies, but the gender one definately does not.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 18, 2005)

As much as I can see the reasoning, I can't really find anything to back up that assumption, the closest I can find is Pg 45 races of Ebberon which basically says they do have a default gender, but can change that along with everything else (so a changeling born female can become male and impregnate a woman). But it never actually spells out whether they get the -2 for gender or not (I'd personally say no IMC, but this is not my Campaign).

EDIT: Their is definately a -2 for race, as their is a feat to overcome it, whether this acts a precedance for the gender issue I don't really know.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Ahh, I understand the race thing.  The gender thing I don't think is an issue though, especialy if you look at the lack of gender in the hight and weight charts in the ECS book.

BTW, Carver gained the last name Banderelli, in an oddly entertaining thought I had as to how he views himself (more of a addopted son of Bimbleburg than anything else).  I made the appropriate changes to the character sheet.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 18, 2005)

reedu21, 

What made you decide to include "a bottle of fine wine" on your character sheet? 

I noticed it the first time I read thru your stats, so I know you did not put it in after the fact.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> reedu21,
> 
> What made you decide to include "a bottle of fine wine" on your character sheet?
> 
> I noticed it the first time I read thru your stats, so I know you did not put it in after the fact.




As is typical of many Changlings, Chen enjoys the finer things in life, so it seemed natural that he would have some good wine.  He will be looking to replace it sooner rather than later, too.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> At the gate, Kaelendor approaches the Keeper of the Past.  ”Honored Keeper,” he intones in greeting, bowing his head slightly.  ”I am a traveler, far from my home. Are the happy couple accepting guests to their joining? I would be honored to offer my benediction.”






			
				reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas grins and shakes Carver's hand.  "Pleasure to meet you Carver, my name's Jhonas Fastwind.  Honestly, this is the first Elven wedding I've ever been near.  As for customs, don't sweat it.  Banderelli's Gnomish, ain't it?  You from Zil..."  His voice trails off as he notices the impatient expression on the faces of the Elves at the gate and those further back in line.  He turns back to Carver and smiles, "Maybe we should wait until we get inside to finish our introductions."






			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail approaches, and nods his head with respect,   "If you would come with me, honoured keeper - are these others members of your party?"  he says with a sweeping gesture towards the 'outsiders' gathered.




Aparently Blue is a popular color (must be that changeling habbit of mimicing others   ).

It's not a big deal to me, as long as it's ok with you guys.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry I just assumed that blue was taken as the standard for speech, as it happens I don't like it (can be hard to read on the black background - so I'll change it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

I was different 

BTW, I figure Carver would likely have some carvings he's been working on in his pack at all times, so I pulled one out.  It's more an RP thing, and fits in with his things to do when others are not awake.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was different
> 
> BTW, I figure Carver would likely have some carvings he's been working on in his pack at all times, so I pulled one out.  It's more an RP thing, and fits in with his things to do when others are not awake.




As long as he doesn't staert caving wooden puppets.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As long as he doesn't staert caving wooden puppets.



Muhaha!  It's alive!!! 

I'm already getting a few laughs from Carver, which is some of the reaction he should evoke from an outside observer (It's more like "Um what kind of warforged is this?" from those participating).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

So Bront, How do I include an image at the bottom of the post?


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Upload the file, or, if the pic is online already, use the img tag.  

The IMG tag has the url of the pic in it.

For example, [ img ] http://www.enworld.org/images/avatars/tn_Silvanussymbol_jpg.jpg [ /img ] shows this:






Or you can upload the pic, which looks like this.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 19, 2005)

Just as a note, I may get mixed up on the whole gender thing, but on the whole, Shiva will be referred to in Male terms when thinking as the Thail persona and in female terms when thinking in her real persona, as a quick random example.

Thail looks down disdainfully at the begger, thoughts of disgust running through his mind - yet at the same time she felt pity. It was not so long ago when she was in a similar position.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Just as a note, I may get mixed up on the whole gender thing, but on the whole, Shiva will be referred to in Male terms when thinking as the Thail persona and in female terms when thinking in her real persona, as a quick random example.
> 
> Thail looks down disdainfully at the begger, thoughts of disgust running through his mind - yet at the same time she felt pity. It was not so long ago when she was in a similar position.




No one ever said being a changeling was easy.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 20, 2005)

D20Dazza you still in?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> D20Dazza you still in?



Yeah mate, apologies, I had missed the post that said things had kicked off. I have posted now.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> It is one of these recent hirings that has landed her in her current predicament. She was gaurding a caravan through Valentar when it was attacked by elves. Salina was knocked unconscious early in the fight and woke to find the caravan destroyed. She is slowly making her way back to the Planes, and looking for opportunities to take revenge on her employers killers.




By the way, the caravan she was guarding carried the personal effects of Searliad Dailraes, an elven scholar. He had passed away and his heirs where having his things brought to Taer Valaestasto be appraised.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> By the way, the caravan she was guarding carried the personal effects of Searliad Dailraes, an elven scholar. He had passed away and his heirs where having his things brought to Taer Valaestasto be appraised.



Cool, I'll edit the RG to inlcude the info

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 21, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> “What? Oh Thail. No, there is nothing you can…”,  she stops speaking as realization dawns on her face.
> “Yes, there is something you can do for me Thail. I need you to stand in for my brother at the introduction ceremony tonight. You would be the perfect substitute because your ancestor was brother to my ancestor.”
> She smiles radiantly at Thial.




I almost feel like I should have given Thial a "Sense Trap" roll on that one.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 21, 2005)

Will I be familiar with what will be required of me for this?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Will I be familiar with what will be required of me for this?




Here is what I had in mind. 

The elf you took the place (Thial) of was a loner.

The Ancestor he was emulating ("Thial'an") was a loner, but the ancector did have a sister ("Vylea'an"), who happens to be the ancestor the bride emulates. (I don't think you were fully aware of that detail.)

So Thial & Vylea are very distant cousins, yet their culture would accept Thial acting as her brother.

As far as what she expects of you, you understand she is asking you to be part of her "Honor Guard", but because Thial does not have any brothers or sisters, or close friends, it would be natural for your character to ask her for more details.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I almost feel like I should have given Thial a "Sense Trap" roll on that one.



That's almost as bad as "Do I look fat in this?" or "How's my hair?"

Good luck


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

BTW, am I being annoying out of character with carver's responces? (I don't care if I'm being anoying in character, that's a different issue.)  I'm hoping to capture the essence of a "Gnomeforged" in a way


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, am I being annoying out of character with carver's responces? (I don't care if I'm being anoying in character, that's a different issue.)  I'm hoping to capture the essence of a "Gnomeforged" in a way




I don't mind, I'm just sorry I haven't come up with any good plot hooks for Carver (i.e. I haven't roped him into anything yet.)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "But what do you know of the ancestors of the elves involved in the wedding?  I'd love to hear if they are playing out an ancient act of love or if it is true love come to pass.  That is why you elves get married right?"




I was planning on saving this detail till the Introduction Ceremony, however Carver happened to ask _Exactly_ the right question, of _Exactly_ the right person. Even so I decided to require Carver to take his own Gather Information Check to see if the NPC would want to tell him. Carver gets his CHA bonus (+2), and a +2 assist other bonus from Jhonas, who already "loosened" the elfs tongue. I set the DC at 10 and rolled ...

6 (just made it )

I will be posting the answer soon, in the game. Shiva & Thaean would already know this information, and I'm sure even Kaelendor & Salina will end up hearing about it by the end of the "day" (in game time).


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I was planning on saving this detail till the Introduction Ceremony, however Carver happened to ask _Exactly_ the right question, of _Exactly_ the right person. Even so I decided to require Carver to take his own Gather Information Check to see if the NPC would want to tell him. Carver gets his CHA bonus (+2), and a +2 assist other bonus from Jhonas, who already "loosened" the elfs tongue. I set the DC at 10 and rolled ...
> 
> 6 (just made it )
> 
> I will be posting the answer soon, in the game. Shiva & Thaean would already know this information, and I'm sure even Kaelendor & Salina will end up hearing about it by the end of the "day" (in game time).



And you said I didn't have any plot hooks 

Actualy, him exploring the wedding is enough of a plot hook.  I'm still pondering a personality for Dove, but no one's asked about him yet.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And you said I didn't have any plot hooks
> 
> Actualy, him exploring the wedding is enough of a plot hook.  I'm still pondering a personality for Dove, but no one's asked about him yet.




Do you want me to start having Dove voice it's opinions? That might get you some attention.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

If you want to voice him, be my guest.  Not sure what Dove's oppinions are, given he's been forged by me and hasn't experienced much outside of that.  I don't think attention is my problem though  (Especialy when asking the elf how he's supposed to emulate if his ancestor died in battle)


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I was planning on saving this detail till the Introduction Ceremony, however Carver happened to ask _Exactly_ the right question, of _Exactly_ the right person. Even so I decided to require Carver to take his own Gather Information Check to see if the NPC would want to tell him. Carver gets his CHA bonus (+2), and a +2 assist other bonus from Jhonas, who already "loosened" the elfs tongue. I set the DC at 10 and rolled ...
> 
> 6 (just made it )
> 
> I will be posting the answer soon, in the game. Shiva & Thaean would already know this information, and I'm sure even Kaelendor & Salina will end up hearing about it by the end of the "day" (in game time).



Hope you didn't forget


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> OOC All [sblock] First I will include some general common knowledge about the wedding. Tonight (in game time) is the formal introduction. Then Day 2 is the archery tournament. Day 3 is the Mounted Archery Race. Day 4 is the handfasting ceremony. There may be some additional gatherings that take place, but this is the general plan.[/sblock]
> 
> The elf goes quiet at Carvers question. He seems to come to a decision, and so speaks, “You are ‘xactly right. That’s jus wat this whole Wedding is about. The Ancestor of the Bride and the Ancestor of the groom were promised to marry each other.
> 
> ...



 I almost asked... "So, if your ancestor is the one who shot the groom, are you supposed to do that too?" but decided not too.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I almost asked... "So, if your ancestor is the one who shot the groom, are you supposed to do that too?" but decided not too.




I think that would be too far even for Carver


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think that would be too far even for Carver



It would have been entertaining though


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Flashing his most charming smile, "I'll not let you down"
> 
> Figuring she's got about 3/4 hour to herself, Thail goes in search of the new warforged, but keeps a very careful eye on the time.




Um, it may be perfectly in character, but I think Thail forgot about Kaelendor.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 23, 2005)

Ooops!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

So Urko, we'll probably be up to Kaelendor offering a blessing at the Introduction Ceremoney in about 24 hours real time.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Maverick,

Quick queries. How long has Sarina been on gaurd duty roughly? how many people are at the wedding and how difficult does Sarina judge it would be to find the fellow again?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey Maverick,
> 
> Quick queries. How long has Sarina been on gaurd duty roughly? how many people are at the wedding and how difficult does Sarina judge it would be to find the fellow again?
> 
> ...




At the point where she sees the "elf with the ugly flask" she has been on duty a little over an hour.

Sarina would guess there are over 300 people at this event.

Most people don't take off in the middle of a celebration, so there is a good chance he will be around.

Does this mean that Sarina won't go running off after him, leaving the wedding gifts unguarded? (I'm sure they will be fine. What's the worst that could happen  )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

The IC (playing-the-game) thread is now 1 week old. 

I am planning on wrapping up "Day 1" of the wedding (and awarding some xp) by tomorow,

so we can move on to "Day 2" & the Archery Contest.


----------



## Urko (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Maverick,

I've reached the painful conclusion that I have way overextended myself in PbP commitments and will not be able to continue posting in the game. I just don't have the time to be involved to the degree everyone else is. I say this with deepest regret - after reading your work on the Eberron boards I was looking forward to being in a game with you and all the other characters are great. Thanks so much for letting me in, and I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Urko (Kaelendor)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Hey Maverick,
> 
> I've reached the painful conclusion that I have way overextended myself in PbP commitments and will not be able to continue posting in the game. I just don't have the time to be involved to the degree everyone else is. I say this with deepest regret - after reading your work on the Eberron boards I was looking forward to being in a game with you and all the other characters are great. Thanks so much for letting me in, and I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Urko (Kaelendor)




I understand completely. Now that I'm running this game, my characters in other games (only 1 or 2 others) have become much less "active" (I don't know how *Isida Kep'Tukari * does it.)

Hopefully another time


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I understand completely. Now that I'm running this game, my characters in other games (only 1 or 2 others) have become much less "active" (I don't know how *Isida Kep'Tukari * does it.)
> 
> Hopefully another time



It's taxing (I should know, check my sig).  It helps to have a job where you can spend some time on the net.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

If there is nothing else Shiva or Thaean plan on doing today, then I will post the Introduction Ceremony in the morning (real time)


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 25, 2005)

Thats fine by me, I'll simply get ready and do what's required of me.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

Xp awards for the first week

_Kaelendor_, & _Salina_ each get 200 xp for geting in.

_Thaean_ gets 200 xp for not breaking the truce when the goblin showed up.

_Chen the Mask_ gets 220 xp for "getting by on charm"

_Shiva_ gets 230 xp for being a good sport (any "trap" you survive gives you experience).

Finally 

_Carver_ gets 350 xp for getting in, and for his natural curiosity


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 25, 2005)

are we tracking Xp, or are you?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> are we tracking Xp, or are you?




I was planning on tracking it, considering in a PbP game everything is written down, it should not be hard to keep track.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Xp awards for the first week
> 
> _Kaelendor_, & _Salina_ each get 200 xp for geting in.
> 
> ...



Woho!  Carver has been fun, good to know he's been helpfull too.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Keeper Caedaes finishes with a wish that everyone enjoy the celebration, but keep to the truce.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Jhonas, is the truce of the elves realy that fragile that they have to be reminded to keep it at every notice?  Why do the elves here always fight?  I remember reading that many other elves are more likely students and scholars and not as intent on fighting as those of Valenar."  Carver inquires.




Am I laying it on too thick?


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Am I laying it on too thick?



No, actualy I think it's perfect.  It's a hard to explain cultural thing, and I as a player undersand it perfectly and actualy a nice touch.

Honestly, I was looking for a hook for something to say or do, as I felt I was sort of left in a lurch till everything else continued on.  I'm sure Carver will continue to pester ask Jhonas some simple questions, which if nothing else, will probably provide some "Insight/Comedy of the child" moments.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Since Carver is not very skilled at carving, but has good tools and is generaly good at crafting, I'm not sure exactly how good the carving is.  It should be one of his better ones (he never takes a 10, always rolls for them) as he was hoping to impress the elves and give a suitable gift, so my guess is he at least hit a DC 20.  If he happened to roll a 20 on it, he hits a DC 25 (and rolled a 20), but I'm not going to assume hitting a 20 on anything, even a simple RP carving.




It is an "art object" so it's value is based on it's complexity (and materials, however you did not say it was an exotic wood or that it included precious stones.)

Simple Item is DC5
Typical Item is DC10
High Quality Item is DC15
Superior Item is DC20

I would say that the sculpture you described is in the DC 12 to DC 15 range. So tell me the DC you want, and how many weeks you worked on it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: What time is the disturbance? and does anyone else here this?




which disturbance? 

Thaean starts chasing the goblin, in the grooms camp,  a little after sunset about 6:30pm. The full impact of this disturbance has not been resolved. I am waiting to see what Ferrix wants to do next.

Thail finds a human, in the brides camp, a little after midnight. I'm guessing there will be less comotion for this disturbance. (solkan_uk I'll have an in game response for you shortly)

D20Dazza, 
1st: does Sarina "Interact with"/Notice the other PC's when they visited the gift tent before sunset.
2nd what are Sarina's plans after "dinner"?


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> which disturbance?
> 
> Thaean starts chasing the goblin, in the grooms camp,  a little after sunset about 6:30pm. The full impact of this disturbance has not been resolved. I am waiting to see what Ferrix wants to do next.
> 
> ...




I was thinking the chasing goblin, but any other disturbance is good to note.

Just let me know if Carver hears anything.

As for the object, it was probably something he worked on for a week or two.   Keep in mind that Warforged don't sleep, so they can craft a bit faster by going all day long.  It was just normal wood, but it was carved well.  My Craft: Woodworking is +5, and like I said, it's something a bit better than my average.  But I'm not familiar with the fine art rules.  He's more just wondering what people think of his work.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was thinking the chasing goblin, but any other disturbance is good to note.
> 
> Just let me know if Carver hears anything.
> 
> As for the object, it was probably something he worked on for a week or two.   Keep in mind that Warforged don't sleep, so they can craft a bit faster by going all day long.  It was just normal wood, but it was carved well.  My Craft: Woodworking is +5, and like I said, it's something a bit better than my average.  But I'm not familiar with the fine art rules.  He's more just wondering what people think of his work.





Here is what I decided about the sculpture. Supposedly, just because warforged can stay awake 24 hours does not mean that they can keep doing the same thing for 24 hours. For a "hobby" skill like carving I will let you do it for up to 16 hours a day (so 2 weeks per week). For armorsmithing, or weaponsmithing, I would not allow over 8 hours a day (unless he was repairing himself.)

I set the DC at 15

so for 4 weeks work his carving check totals were 12, 15, 22, & 12. The successful rolls are multiplied by the DC # for how many sp of work was done. The total was 555 sp (or 55.5 gp). If you look at page 55 of the 3.5 DMG you'll see that is a little over the average value of a "carved bone or ivory statuette". The bride thoughtit was lovely and it does have a place of some prominence in the room


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Here is what I decided about the sculpture. Supposedly, just because warforged can stay awake 24 hours does not mean that they can keep doing the same thing for 24 hours. For a "hobby" skill like carving I will let you do it for up to 16 hours a day (so 2 weeks per week). For armorsmithing, or weaponsmithing, I would not allow over 8 hours a day (unless he was repairing himself.)
> 
> I set the DC at 15
> 
> so for 4 weeks work his carving check totals were 12, 15, 22, & 12. The successful rolls are multiplied by the DC # for how many sp of work was done. The total was 555 sp (or 55.5 gp). If you look at page 55 of the 3.5 DMG you'll see that is a little over the average value of a "carved bone or ivory statuette". The bride thoughtit was lovely and it does have a place of some prominence in the room



Cool.

Wow, I could make some money off this if Carver actualy cared


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Wow, I could make some money off this if Carver actualy cared




Well, your material costs were 18.5 gp, and your craft total for the 5th week (which you did not use) was an 8, which would have meant that you made a mistake which reduced the value of the piece to about 28gp. (Good thing you gave it away when you did  )

Just because that is the "appraised value" does not mean you will find a buyer who will actually pay that much.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Hehe.

I figured it was more him just carving random wood.  Given it's an RP thing for non-profit, probably not a materials cost issue.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> I figured it was more him just carving random wood.  Given it's an RP thing for non-profit, probably not a materials cost issue.




Actually I was imagining him rubbing beeswax into the wood occasionally


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Apologies, missed the below*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> D20Dazza,
> 1st: does Sarina "Interact with"/Notice the other PC's when they visited the gift tent before sunset.
> 2nd what are Sarina's plans after "dinner"?



G'day Mav,

1. Depends on how many people have been going in and out. She takes her job quite seriously and would be keeping a sharp eye on the presents so if there was quite a crowd she would be too busy to chat.

2. She wants to go and quietly scout the campsite, if she identifes what tent the dude is in she will try and quietly sneak in there (only if she can ensure he is alone and asleep or preoccupied) and is then going to try and wring some information out of him concerning the raid and the where abouts of the raids leader. She will be cutting her way into the back of the tent to ensure she has an escape route and will be blackening her face with soot and stealing some dark simple halfling clothing from a clothesline to disguise herself in. She doesn't expect the dude will recall who she is anyway as she was incapacitated early in the raid.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> I figured it was more him just carving random wood.  Given it's an RP thing for non-profit, probably not a materials cost issue.




The really sad thing is that is that I once came up with the idea of using your search (or survival) skill to find "suitable" peices wood for carving. If you treat it as a "craft" or "profession" then you can "gather" raw materials worth half your search skill check total, in GP

So with a search score of +6, if Carver took 10 on his check, then he could "gather" 8 gp worth of "raw materials" (carvable wood) per week. (Again this does not mean that anyone would pay 8gp, but he could use it as 8gp of raw materials for crafting purposes).

What do you think wood just grows on trees?   (roll knowlege nature check)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

_Just testing something_


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

Nevermind, Nothing to see here


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

I am currently waiting to find out:

a. What does Thail (Shiva) do about the human trespasser?

b. What is Salina's response to the goblin?

Also I just recently noticed that Jhonas (Chen the Mask) does not have any type of bow, so I was wondering, *reedu21*, what are your plans for the archery competition?


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Are crossbows allowed in the tourny?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are crossbows allowed in the tourny?




yes, 

also masterwork weapons are allowed

but no magic weapons, no "infused" weapons


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Of course not, that would be cheating!

Besides, that's no true test of Carver's crafting skill.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Nethidor thinks to himself, "sounds like it could be trouble.  Best to not be recognized."  The half-elf looks for a deserted corner, steps behind a tent, and a far different half-elven man, wearing the clothing of an experienced adventurer steps out.  His rapier is displayed prominently at his side and he carries a fine crossbow




I'm so glad you did that, because "Nethidor's" disguise score was 19


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 1, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm so glad you did that, because "Nethidor's" disguise score was 19




  Whew, lucky!  At least this way, if someone recognizes the bow, the apprentice can't identify him as the guy who took it


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2005)

Xp awards for the second week

_Thaean_ is at 10,200 xp

_Salina_ is at 10,250 xp 

_Chen the Mask_ is at 10,275 xp

_Shiva_ is at 10,300 xp

_Carver_ is at 10,425 xp


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Xp awards for the second week
> 
> _Thaean_ is at 10,200 xp
> 
> ...



Woho! I'm winning!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2005)

Must take time to rad it all and catch up and post again.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "As long as your intentions are honourable and you have not come to start a war or assassinate someone then I think I can trust you, and you me" Salina says to the small goblin.




You keep that up and you maye lose your Chaotic Neutral Alignment


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You keep that up and you maye lose your Chaotic Neutral Alignment



I may be CN but I owe what's his name at the gate, and he was sort of cute


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I may be CN but I owe what's his name at the gate, and he was sort of cute



The goblin?  Was it the noble steed or the waves of perfect hair?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The goblin?  Was it the noble steed or the waves of perfect hair?




I think she meant Bartol, the Halfling Head of Security.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think she meant Bartol, the Halfling Head of Security.



Bah, that makes too much sense!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, that makes too much sense!



The goblins got his pluses    Salina wouldn't rule it out.......


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok here is the Wandering Monster table for Salina sneaking around with guards searching the camp for the goblin.

01-07 No one
08-21 Halfling guard
22-35 Bride’s warband guard
36-49 Groom’s warband guard
50-63 Thail
64-77 Bartol
78-91 Thaean
92-00 Roll twice

You will find out the results shortly


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

That'll learn me for not reading the other posts eh. I was just concentrating on what was going on with Salina so that if we met up there wasn't any subconscious influence on actions. Didn't realise the whole camp was looking for that rat bastard goblin ;-D>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> That'll learn me for not reading the other posts eh. I was just concentrating on what was going on with Salina so that if we met up there wasn't any subconscious influence on actions. Didn't realise the whole camp was looking for that rat bastard goblin ;-D>




I was hoping that Tuul saying 







			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tonight, I think it best to let things quiet down.



 would be enough of a hint for Salina.   

*solkan_uk* feel free to post your response to seeing Salina sneak around (or not if you choose).

Other than that, let's move on to the archery competition. I will post how it works tonight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

*Archery Contest*

Here is how the contest will work

Lying across the ground are 50 bird cages, each one has a small game bird. The birds are "dyed" different colors. Because they are released as a flock, some of the birds receive "cover" from the others while flying. Each bird has only 1hp, so damage rolls do not matter.

There are 29 white birds (AC 18) worth 1 point each
There are 6 purple birds (AC 19) worth 2 points each
There are 5 blue birds (AC 20) worth 3 points each
There are 4 green birds (AC 21) worth 4 points each
There are 3 yellow birds (AC 22) worth 5 points each
There are 2 orange birds (AC 23) worth 6 points each
There is 1 red bird (AC 24) worth 7 points

If you get all the birds of any single color (including red) you get 10 bonus points.

*If you choose to “aim at the flock”, * then your attack hits the highest possible bird (an attack of 23 hits an orange bird, if both orange birds are already hit, then you hit a yellow bird instead.)

*If you choose to “Call a Color”, * then any attack that beats AC succeeds in hitting that color, an attack under AC misses (If you call yellow and get an attack of 25, you hit a yellow.)

Any questions?

(By the way, would anyone like to use an action point on their initiative roll?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Carver will use an action point on his attack roll if he rolls at least a 13 on the D20 roll.  If he rolls a 20 or someone has already shot the red bird, he won't bother.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver will use an action point on his attack roll if he rolls at least a 13 on the D20 roll.  If he rolls a 20 or someone has already shot the red bird, he won't bother.




I was not asking for first actions yet, but i will make a note of your choice.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I was not asking for first actions yet, but i will make a note of your choice.



I figured asking for initiative was synonamous with this.  No biggie


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean, begrudged, makes way for the archery tourney, hoping to catch a good show,




Is Thaean entering the archery tourney?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

He was just going to watch, but if he's invited to, he will join.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 7, 2005)

D20Daaza & solkan_uk

I'm sorry about the "deus ex machina", but I wanted to move on and give the others a chance for some actions.

Does either of you plan to enter the archery competition?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 7, 2005)

Thail will join the archery contest.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Daz, I saw your post while listening to Heuy Lewis's "Working for a Living".  It gave me quite a laugh.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 9, 2005)

Does anyone wish to use an action point or "Call a Color" in round 2?


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Does anyone wish to use an action point or "Call a Color" in round 2?



My question is, why?  All you can do is fail.  If you call a yellow and roll a 21 you miss, and roll a 23, you hit a yellow.  If you don't, you call a bird at all, you roll a 21, you hit a green, and a 23, you hit an orange, which means that not calling is a much better result, so I don't think anyone's going to call.

Just letting you know why I didn't.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 9, 2005)

You'd need to call a colour if say you'd killed all but one of the yellow birds and wanted the bonus for killing the last.
Otherwise I agree, not much point.

Thail will "aim at the flock again", best to at least hit something and not look like a total idiot.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> My question is, why?  All you can do is fail.  If you call a yellow and roll a 21 you miss, and roll a 23, you hit a yellow.  If you don't, you call a bird at all, you roll a 21, you hit a green, and a 23, you hit an orange, which means that not calling is a much better result, so I don't think anyone's going to call.
> 
> Just letting you know why I didn't.




If you hit all of the yellow birds the total is 25 points (5x3+10). If you hit all of the orange the total is 22 (6x2+10). So if you have already hit a yellow bird, and no one else has, then calling color might be a better choice.

Red "Group": 7x1+10=17
Orange Group: 6x2+10=22
Yellow Group: 5x3+10=25
Green Group: 4x4+10=26
Blue Group: 3x5+10=25
Purple Group: 2x6+10=22


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> You'd need to call a colour if say you'd killed all but one of the yellow birds and wanted the bonus for killing the last.
> Otherwise I agree, not much point.
> 
> Thail will "aim at the flock again", best to at least hit something and not look like a total idiot.



True in that case.  Of course, I hit the red, so I'm in good shape.  Firing at the flock again.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 10, 2005)

If Thails attack roll (total - including range) is 18 - 22 (unless it's 20) he'll spend an action point.

In other words, he'll try for a blue or the second orange, he's damned if he's going to be outdone by this 'Craftsman'.

(or is this being overspecific?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Carver will use an action point on his attack roll if he rolls at least an 12 on the D20 roll before modifiers (I believe he's still at short range).  If he has already hit AC 22 or better, he will not (I believe if he rolls a 18 or better).


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 10, 2005)

Shafer doesn't expect to win, so he's planning to play spoiler, which at this point means just shooting at the flock.  He will only use an action point if he's hit a 17 (after range penalty, so that it will guarantee a hit).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 10, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> If Thails attack roll (total - including range) is 18 - 22 (unless it's 20) he'll spend an action point.
> 
> In other words, he'll try for a blue or the second orange, he's damned if he's going to be outdone by this 'Craftsman'.
> 
> (or is this being overspecific?)




No, it is not overspecific. 

With regard to the "Elven Craftsman", remember my description of Trader's Row (post 41)



> At the East end of traders row, there is an Elven Bowyer, who they say is one of the finest Bowyer’s in Valenar.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, but still - if I don't get the Orange and he does, all my chances to win have gone, and things are looking bad enough already.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 11, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Yeah, but still - if I don't get the Orange and he does, all my chances to win have gone, and things are looking bad enough already.




If you get all 5 blue, then it beats 2 orange, 

and remember, to get a prize you only need a better score than Thondraes Kethir the groom.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Carver will use an action point on his attack roll if he rolls at least an 14 on the D20 roll before modifiers (I believe he's range of -2 now).  If he has already hit AC 21 or better, he will not (I believe if he rolls a 18 or better).

Woho!  23 points so far for me


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok, call Blue, action point if 17-19 total.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Salina is happy just shooting at the flock at the moment. She's entered more out of boredom than any real interest in winning. Although she would like to out score Thail so is she rolls an 18+ she'll use an action dice.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 11, 2005)

For the next round, Shafer will call out "Blue" and will spend an action point if his final result is 17 or better.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 12, 2005)

Everyone still aiming at the birds?


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Everyone still aiming at the birds?



 If Shafer sees the snake he will cast Magic Missile at it.  Otherwise he will assume the elf was just trying to distract everyone else and will shoot for a blue bird (using an action point if his result is 17-19).


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

I posted carver's action in the IC thread.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 13, 2005)

oops wrong thread


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 14, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Shafer isn't sure what's going on now, so he waits to see what everyone else is doing.  <<Refocus>>




Refocus?


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Refocus?




I guess they removed that with 3.5.  I'll delay until the beginning of the next round.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

Xp awards for the fourth week (I didn't do it at "week 3" because I was waiting till the 1st contest was done before giving out more xp.)

Thaean is at 10,350 xp

Chen the Mask is at 10,350 xp

Salina is at 10,400 xp

Shiva is at 10,420 xp

Carver is at 10,650 xp

The groom has decided to be generous. All those who helped defend against "the viper" shall also receive an enchanted arrow.

Here are the arrows to choose from:

Sleep Arrow, 
Shapechanger’s Sorrow (like Shifter’s sorrow),
+2 Arrow 
+1 Arrow with special abilities (magical):


Spoiler



_____


	Bane-Animals


Spoiler



_____


	Distance, 


Spoiler



_____


	Flaming, 


Spoiler



_____


	Frost, 


Spoiler



_____


	Merciful, 


Spoiler



_____


	Returning, 


Spoiler



_____


	Shock, 


Spoiler



_____


	Seeking,  


Spoiler



_____


	Thundering
Arrow of Venom (like dagger of venom)

There is only 1 of each. Please let me know which your character would like (please list a 2nd and 3rd option in case someone else gets your first choice.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Carver would prefer a bolt if available, if not, he'll wait till everyone else has chosen one first.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver would prefer a bolt if available, if not, he'll wait till everyone else has chosen one first.




As a matter of fact, the list above are all arrows. However not included on that list is a _Screaming Bolt_ which Thondraes will be giving to Carver for having the highest score in the contest (24 points).

Carver will also receive an arrow for helping defend against "the viper". 

My plan is to let Carver (if he wishes) "rework" an arrow into a bolt (requiring a craft weapons check DC 20, & a Use Magic Device check DC 20.) if both checks are successful it could be done in 1 day


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, the list above are all arrows. However not included on that list is a _Screaming Bolt_ which Thondraes will be giving to Carver for having the highest score in the contest (24 points).
> 
> Carver will also receive an arrow for helping defend against "the viper".
> 
> My plan is to let Carver (if he wishes) "rework" an arrow into a bolt (requiring a craft weapons check DC 20, & a Use Magic Device check DC 20.) if both checks are successful it could be done in 1 day



Cool.  Carver will still pick last.  He might just offer the arrow to his friend Jhonas though.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Carver will still pick last.  He might just offer the arrow to his friend Jhonas though.




His friend Jhonas does not have a bow, at least Carver has never seen him with one.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> His friend Jhonas does not have a bow, at least Carver has never seen him with one.



That's not the point, so he still might offer.  We'll see.  I can make both target numbers on a take 10, so I should be able to recraft it over night.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 17, 2005)

Assuming I qualify, I shot it but missed...

1st choice: Shapechangers Sorrow (I assume this forces reversion to natural form?) because she doesn't want to risk anyone else having it.
2nd choice: Sleep arrow
3rd Choice: Returning


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Do my masterwork tools help with a heal check?


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 17, 2005)

1st: Shapechanger's Sorrow <<



Spoiler



Don't want that in the wrong hands 


2nd: Sleep
3rd: Seeking


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Ok, Carver thinks he sees one he likes 

1) Returning (This means it continues to come back to you when you fire it? Normaly it's a thrown weapon thing only)
2) Thundering
3) Distance


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> 1st choice: Shapechangers Sorrow (I assume this forces reversion to natural form?) because she doesn't want to risk anyone else having it.




For Shapechanger's Sorrow I adapted the _Shifter's Sorrow_ Sword from the DMG

*Shapechanger's Sorrow*: This +1 arrow has a head of alchemical silver. The weapon deals an extra 2d4 points of damage against any creature with the shapechanger subtype. When a shapechanger or a creature in an alternate form (such as a druid using wild shape) is struck by the weapon, it must make a DC 15 Will save or return to its natural form.

Strong transmutation; CL 15th; Craft Arms and Armor, baleful polymorph; Price 256 gp; Cost 136 gp + 10 XP; Weight 10 lb.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, Carver thinks he sees one he likes
> 1) Returning (This means it continues to come back to you when you fire it? Normaly it's a thrown weapon thing only)




I'm flexible. 

A returning arrow only returns if you miss, (it flies back and lands in the square where you are standing. No it will not hit you  ) and it is not affected by the rule that ammunition that misses has a 50% chance of being destroyed or lost.

Once it hits a target it is destroyed.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

K, thanks for clairifying 

I once had a +1 Bastardsword of Throwing, Returning, Ghost touch.  I kept it just as a lark (I liked my +2 Darkness Bane Greatsword a bit better), and occasionaly to throw in battle


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2005)

The Archers choose their arow according to their Archery Contest score. Thought Carver protests he would go last, the Elves insist he go first.

Carver chooses the _Returning Arrow_. He is also awarded a _Screaming Bolt _ 

Elven Bowyer chooses the _Distance Arrow_.

Thail chooses the _Shapechanger's Sorrow Arrow_.

Salina chooses the _Arrow of Venom_.

Shafer/Chen chooses the _Sleep Arrow_.

Thaean Kethir chooses the _Seeking Arrow_.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Thaean will take the Seeking Arrow.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 22, 2005)

I will most likely be unavailable for the next 2 or 3 days due to a project at work (gotta love those 24/7 call centers :\ ).

Try to "play nice" among yourselves while I am gone, you can continue to RP your character's plans, but don't expect NPC's to answer questions for the moment.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh boy, Carver annoy to no end and NO ONE can stop him!!!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

Apologies - lax on checking the OOC threads - Salina will snare the Arrow of Venom.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm back, I will be moving the plot forward soon.

P.S. Thaean rolled a natural 20 on an intimidate check against the goblin.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back, I will be moving the plot forward soon.
> 
> P.S. Thaean rolled a natural 20 on an intimidate check against the goblin.




Score!


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back, I will be moving the plot forward soon.



There's a plot?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 27, 2005)

test


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Ping


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ping




Just get a clue?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm away this weekend by the way, easy enough to fade me into the background should anything important happen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

The ping to your test


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 31, 2005)

It seems that RL has struck again. 

I am aware that Bront has been a bit more tied down lately and solkan_uk is away for the weekend.

So is everyone else busy too? Are you loosing intrest in the game? Am I over-reacting that no one has posted in 2 days?

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

You're overreacting, I'm still here 

It's more a free time to write DM stuff than it is to play (I can do that at work, DMing writing stuff at work is hard)


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm here now - it was my sisters wedding this weekend, not an excuse (she lives at the other end of the country).

I'm fairly new at this but not sure on how to play it - I tend to be fairly quiet at the table in real life RP, I'm only replying when I think of something to do.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm still trying to check the thread daily, and post where appropriate. Sometimes I can't check for a couple of days but that will normally coincide with the weekends.


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, I've just been really busy lately.  I figure Chen is off on his own at this moment anyway, so it isn't a huge deal, but I'll chime in very soon.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Mav, I've miss placed the email you sent me regarding Tull and his adversary. Any chance you can resend so I can reread the detail? Apologies.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Mavrick, Did I loose you in the Hunters?  You talked about going to the bar, and then nothing.

It will be picking up on tuesday or wednesday (I should have the next leg set up enough by then to start the briefing)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been following the thread, but havn't felt threre was anything for my character to add


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, cool, just making sure


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina Continues "Come friend Tull let us see to this vagabond"




Do any other characters plan on going with them? Have you decided to let them wander freely? Does anyone want to stop them?

P.S. Just to state the obvious; Don't expect the Investigation to be lead by an NPC.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Carver will go with, his curiosity is peaked.  He'll keep an eye out for Jhonas as well, maybe his friend will have some perspective to give.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

C'mon guys there is vengeance to be had ;-D> (and Salina is keen to get on with it)

An NPC, isn't Tuul Branding Opportunities PC? 

Should give him a call and see if he has time to pick him back up, he's been reasonably active DMing one of the games I'm in.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, now that I've been posting again, I'm going away for the weekend. Be back monday.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

Lucky man, have a blast - talk to ya next week.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm busy this weekend, will get posting again regularly monday.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I thought Brides were supposed to be wearing white?  She fit's the discription.  I'll try to do better next time, sorry."  Carver takes note of any qualities the bride has that do not fit the description, like her oddly placed fatty mounds, and eliminates those features from his search.
> 
> When Jhonas meets up with Carver he says "Hello there Jhonas.  We're all looking for an Elf.  He has pointed ears, no facial hair, blue-green eyes, brown-blond hair, height between 4’7” and 5’5”, about 97 lbs, wearing a blue tunic, and is apparently not that one over there,"  He says, pointing to be bride.




I figured elven gender might be a bit too subtle for Carver.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina quickly jogs to where Thaean leads the group and pulls at his hand to make him slow down. "I don't think this is doing us any good just wandering willy nilly. Let us search the tents and camp sites, I've got a feeling we may have more luck there."
> 
> She then proceeds towards the campsite that she scoped the previous evening, hoping that the rest of the group follows her lead.
> 
> "Let's start here shall we?" she suggests before melting to the rear of the group ready to dart in to the shadows.




Finally, I was begining to think I would have to draw you a map.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

Well a map would have been useful


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I figured elven gender might be a bit too subtle for Carver.



What? You mean elves aren't an all female asexual race?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What? You mean elves aren't an all female asexual race?




Welcome back, how was Gen Con?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah Bront, what Mavrick said.


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

Lots of fun.  Advanced my character in the living campaign I'm in, ran a few games, had a lot of fun, and aquired a new game.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 23, 2005)

What game, anything interesting?


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

I run Dragonquest (Modified 3rd Ed, one of the campaign directors was one of the system writers)

I picked up Weapons of the Gods.  They couldn't quite get the book there, so I got the con special PDF with extras, and they're shipping me the book as well.  It's a Chinesse Mythological Kung Fu RPG using the comic as the world setting, though that part is ignorable if you want.  System looks good for the mystical martial arts.


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Work has gotten really busy for a while and a friend cajoled me into rejoining his home campaign, so I won't have time to continue.  Sorry for bowing out early.  Thanks for running an entertaining game, Mav, I enjoyed it.  Feel free to use Chen however you see fit, if you want.

-Reed


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

C-ya, have a blast.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 25, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Work has gotten really busy for a while and a friend cajoled me into rejoining his home campaign, so I won't have time to continue.  Sorry for bowing out early.  Thanks for running an entertaining game, Mav, I enjoyed it.  Feel free to use Chen however you see fit, if you want.
> 
> -Reed




Congrats on joining a live game. I'm glad you found it entertaining.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 29, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail is about to say something, but the she wants to see the reaction of the accused first (Sense Motive +4)





So noted


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

Clearly August was a slow month for the game,  however the group has been advancing the plot, so I decided that it is time for me to award xp again.


Chen the Mask is at 10,400 xp

Thaean is at 10,450 xp

Shiva is at 10,630 xp

Salina is at 10,680 xp

Carver is at 10,800 xp


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

Woohoo, not far to go now


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "I know him, but I wish this could wait until the celebrations over."




Oh sure, like that's going to happen.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Clearly August was a slow month for the game,  however the group has been advancing the plot, so I decided that it is time for me to award xp again.
> 
> 
> Chen the Mask is at 10,400 xp
> ...



Leveled!  wait.... doh!

No problem, shame we had a second drop.  Carver is going to miss Jhonas


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Leveled!  wait.... doh!
> 
> No problem, shame we had a second drop.  Carver is going to miss Jhonas




Well, you still have Dove.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver says to Thail " Besides, Niath seemed like a nice upstanding man when I last spoke to him."




So when did you realize that you had talked with the bride's brother?


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So when did you realize that you had talked with the bride's brother?



I thought someone mentioned his name?  I am more likely to remember a name than the fact that he's the Bride's Brother.  (Well, Carver is, I'm not, but that's besides the point)


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Well, you still have Dove.



He's probably itching for action.

No biggie.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver scans the gifts methodicly to see if any of them appear to have been disturbed or if there are any unnatural holes in the araingement of them.




Do you step around the prone halfling in the doorway or over?


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

On? 

He'll probably try to gaze through the doors if he can, or peek his head in around the flaps if possable.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

Now that the game is back in gear, I am going away for the weekend (again) I might be able to post again monday night.   

have a fun weekend


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Enjoy

Carver would raid the bar, but, he doesn't realy care.  Maybe he'll raid the tool shed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Interesting question that - how does alcohol affect 'forged??

BWUT* You enter the toolshed and find a strangely dressed young man pouring through small boxes "where are the damn fuses?" you hear him mutter.

*Bront will understand this


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Hehe

Likely none, since they're imune to poison, and consuming things does nothing anyway (other than potions)


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 4, 2005)

I wonder if some enterprising fellow could make a fortune off some form of special Warforged drug?

With the right laywers they could probably get away with it for quite a while as it wouldn't actually affect living beings.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you guys interested in doing the Mounted Archery Contest at some point soon?

[sblock] Where the groom starts first and has several archers riding behind him. (If you want a high Cha score, then sometimes you have to sacrifice Int & Wis.  ) 

Contestants ride their horses from checkpoint to checkpoint, at each checkpoint is an archery target, if they hit the target while moving (riding) then they don't have to stop at the checkpoint. [/sblock] 

or are you more interested in the bride's brother?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Someone stole the paired daggers," Thaean replies nearly shouting.  He pops out of the tent




Technically they were not exactly "paired daggers". 

They were given as a gift together, however each antique dagger was of a different style, although both were from the same time period.

However such details may have escaped Thaean's notice.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Are you guys interested in doing the Mounted Archery Contest at some point soon?
> 
> [sblock] Where the groom starts first and has several archers riding behind him. (If you want a high Cha score, then sometimes you have to sacrifice Int & Wis.  )
> 
> ...



I pitty the poor horse that might be ridden by Carver (AKA no, he's more focused on his curent curiousity)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I pitty the poor horse that might be ridden by Carver (AKA no, he's more focused on his curent curiousity)




I realized that Carver would not be entering the contest. If the group decided to enter, then I would make Jhonas available to Bront. (No, I don't know what I would have done if reedu21 had not dropped out.)


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 12, 2005)

Thail would like to enter, but there seems to be more pressing matters at the moment.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail would like to enter, but there seems to be more pressing matters at the moment.




It wouldn't be an adventure unless characters needed to be in 2 places at once.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 12, 2005)

In our home games it seems more that whenever we split up the person with the rights skills goes the wrong way.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "By all means lead on"




I am guessing that you are responding to...



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I think I know where Naith might be camped"  Salina says as she returns from her quick jaunt through the crowd to where Carver and Jonah await "let's go and see if we can't find him eh? C'mon then follow me". With that the small halfling starts to wander back towards the grooms camp ignoring Thaean as he has ignored her and telling her two companions what she learnt of Naith from the gathered crowd.




Which would be a good thing, because they aren't going to let the others into the Bride's camp without Thail to vouch for them. (I was worried about Salina trying to sneak Carver into the bride's camp.   )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, I remember that.  Don't both camps join when they get married?  If not, they realy should, that would be a truely symbolic gesture."   Carver says.




actually after they are married (and they are not married yet) they ride off together with their honor guard, and everyone else packs up and goes home.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Carver is just speculating.  And he's right, but it won't happen


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina strides into the brides camp grabbing the first elf she sees there and asking after Naith's whereabouts.




Do you know how tempted i was to make the "random elf" you grabbed the Bride? You are just lucky that I decided that I had done that joke already. So you grabbed a bridesmaid/honorguard instead.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Salina has never seen the bride so she wouldn't know any better.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Apologies woman but I am on an errand most urgent, do you know where Naith is?" the small halfing woman says to the elf, a friendly smile splitting her face.
> 
> OOC: using Woman to try and appeal to the elf on a woman to woman level, in the same way that ladies use girlfriend these days.




Um, this is the "Woman" who helped Thial escort you to Bartol's office last night. (In fact the first thing she said to players yesterday was "What's going on here?" seems to be a theme.   )


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Like I've recently said in another thread. The reason I don't DM is because I'd have troubles recalling what had happened, and when, and to who (because of the slow nature of PbPs). I guess Salina suffers from the same problem  (although did the 'Woman' get introduced to Salina as the bride?)


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I knew the name sounded familiar, but spent about 20 mins searching and couldn't find a reference... ah well...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Like I've recently said in another thread. The reason I don't DM is because I'd have troubles recalling what had happened, and when, and to who (because of the slow nature of PbPs). I guess Salina suffers from the same problem  (although did the 'Woman' get introduced to Salina as the bride?)




I guess it was too dark last night to get a good look at Vaerkes.   

You would have seen the Bride when Carver asked if she was the elf Tuul was looking for.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I guess it was too dark last night to get a good look at Vaerkes.
> 
> You would have seen the Bride when Carver asked if she was the elf Tuul was looking for.



Hey, she was wearing Blue and looked Efeminate, sounds like an elven man to me


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm also away, but just for the weekend.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 4, 2005)

In case some of you don't frequent the General Forum

2006 ENnies Judge Elections are being held Now


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

How are things going Mavrick?  Haven't seen ya much.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How are things going Mavrick?  Haven't seen ya much.




I have been swamped as a matter of fact, but I have been checking the Elven Wedding thread on a regular basis to see if anyone has posted an "Action". As soon as someone tells me they are Doing something then I'll take some time to respond. 

Sorry if that sounds harsh, but with starting a new job next week, getting my house ready for a gameday in 17 days, and getting myself prepared to run Elven Wedding as a live game on said gameday, I've decided to let you guys set the pace.

Oh, and the reason you have not heard from me in Hanible's Hunters thread is that my character has been sneaking through the woods _quietly_.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

LOL, no problem.
Carver is waiting for someone else to do something.

I thought that someone was chasing down Thuul

Good luck with the live version, hope you get someone as interesting as Carver 

Or maybe not.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Well Salina is searching the crowd for Naith, she's not much of one for mounted combat.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Carver wants to ride the wasp


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 23, 2005)

First. I want to thank you guys for your patience, preparing a 800 square foot apt. for a gameday with 24 people, and preparing my first face-to-face game at the same time was (nuts) a monumental task.

Second. I want to thank you all for joining my game in the first place. Most of my "game prep" was cut-n-paste info from the "Elven Wedding Thread" into a word document. I would have been much less prepared without you guys "Beta-Testing" the first 2/3.

Third. It is time for our game to *resume.* I will need a couple of days to recover, and I would like to recruit some more players to fill some of the openings. If someone was interested in playing Chen or Tuul would be be easiest, but I could probably drop in another "guest" if necessary. 

Untill then here are some teasers from the live game.



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The Elven Ranger used his 1 spell (entangle) to capture several bad guys, then the next turn called out "Drop your weapons and surrender" (readied an action with his bow). One of the bad guys succeded his escape artist roll, and the ranger crit'ed him dead in one shot. The rest of the bad guys surrendered imediately.
> 
> The expresion of the Half-Elf Bard's player when she said "I have completed my quest."
> 
> ...




Actually the most priceless moment for me was when we got to the first archery contest.

Me: So is everyone joining the archery contest?
Tuul's Player: I don't have a bow so I'll just go and scan the crowd for the theiving elf.
Me: Are you going as yourself?
Tuul's Player: No, I think I'll use my Wildshape.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 23, 2005)

*Recruiting*

I am looking for a couple more players, I have 2 characters available 

Goblin Druid

Changeling Sorcerer

If neither of those appeals to you then make a suggestion and I will see what I can do.



Characters can be level 5 or equivalent. 

28 point buy; 4,500 gp

Books I am willing to use: PHB, DMG, Eberron Campaign Sourcebook, & Races of Eberron.

It will be in Valenar (Elven lands for those who don’t have Eberron books.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Glad it went well.  Did you use us as Pregen PCs?  Or did you just generate a couple of your own?  Or was it BYOC?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Glad it went well.  Did you use us as Pregen PCs?  Or did you just generate a couple of your own?  Or was it BYOC?




I offered my 6 players their choice of ten characters:

Dragonmarked Human, 
Goblin Druid {Tull}, 
Khoravar (Half-Elf) Bard {loosely based on Chen}, 
Talenta Halfling Rogue {based on Selena}, 
Valenar Elf Fighter {Thaean's stats, Thail's background}, 
Valenar Elf Ranger {loosely based on Thail, but is best man}, 
Changeling {if someone picked changeling, they would have pretended to be one of the other character choices}, 
‘Swiftwing’ Shifter Monk {a character I made for another game that I haven't gotten to use yet}, 
Valenar Elf Paladin {variation on Thaean}, 
Warforged Barbarian

After they e-mailed their choices I made the PC's

Nilen d’Deneith, Dragonmarked Human Fighter
Mount: Magebred Light Riding Horse

Tuul Draar (slow death) Goblin Druid 
Mount: Giant Wasp Animal Companion

Serena, Khoravar (Half-Elf) Bard 
Mount: Light Riding Horse

Madori, Talenta Halfling Rogue 
Mount: Clawfoot

Thail Aerialuna, Valenar Elf Fighter 
Mount: Valenar Warhorse

Vecteau Kethir, Valenar Elf Ranger 
Mount: Valanar Riding Horse Animal Companion

They did very well, although I decided that the ending was too easy, so I'll be upping the challenge for you guys.   

The Dragonmark "_Protection from Arrows_" ability came in handy. So did the Bard's _Locate Object_ spell.


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Darn, I had hoped to hear how anyone had their take on my "gnomeforged"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Darn, I had hoped to hear how anyone had their take on my "gnomeforged"




I think you'll have to accept that Carver is unique


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think you'll have to accept that Carver is unique



And DMs everywhere breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to see we're cranking things back up. Come on people's let's have some volunteers. It's been a fun ride thus far.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

So, this game is officially dead now is it??


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> So, this game is officially dead now is it??




At least it isn't undead.   

Sorry, I was hoping for some new blood. Time to stop waiting. 

I will try to get things moving again within the next 48 hours.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was hoping for some new blood.



Ouch!  Hey, careful.. that Athame is sharp...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: I have determined there are too many characters who's name start with a T in this game




That's why I changed Thaean's name to Vecteau in the live game.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> That's why I changed Thaean's name to Vecteau in the live game.



Good move


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

Coming soon 'Boy Named Sue Quest' where the party is made up of 6 young men all named Sue.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Coming soon 'Boy Named Sue Quest' where the party is made up of 6 young men all named Sue.



Oh, I have the asian exchange student, Sue Mi


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

Taran's brother Sue Wer could join up

Note: Taran is Bront's sewer dwelling halfling shaman in the Metropolis game


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a small gripe, but Salina's mount should not be able to intimidate and move more than a single move action since Intimidating takes a standard action in combat at the least.

SRD link to Intimidate here.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just a small gripe, but Salina's mount should not be able to intimidate and move more than a single move action since Intimidating takes a standard action in combat at the least.
> 
> SRD link to Intimidate here.




Thank you, I'll take that into consideration in the future.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Taran's brother Sue Wer could join up
> 
> Note: Taran is Bront's sewer dwelling halfling shaman in the Metropolis game



I should have raced him on Twitchy (His Dire Rat mount)


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

You have a slavering, smelly, roaring lizard pound down on your horse butt and see if you ain't intimidated 

Personally, I don't think it's such a stretch to use intimidate on the low intelligence animals as a free action - the old fight or flee hormones kick in - and they scarper


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You have a slavering, smelly, roaring lizard pound down on your horse butt and see if you ain't intimidated
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's such a stretch to use intimidate on the low intelligence animals as a free action - the old fight or flee hormones kick in - and they scarper




I'd be just as scared with a kicking, snorting warhorse pounding down the track as a "big" lizard.  You also have to remember that a horse is a Large creature, while the lizard is a medium one.

Additionally, they are battle trained mounts which have been trained to negate the so-called "fight or flight" syndrome.

It should be by the rules else you create a whole new precedent and a house rule.

I'd say the rider gets either a ride check or a handle animal check to keep the animal under their control rather than frightened anyways.

So my result, play by the rules as written or call it a house rule and run it by all the players to see if they think it is fair.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd be just as scared with a kicking, snorting warhorse pounding down the track as a "big" lizard.  You also have to remember that a horse is a Large creature, while the lizard is a medium one.
> 
> Additionally, they are battle trained mounts which have been trained to negate the so-called "fight or flight" syndrome.
> 
> ...




1. I was giving the mounts HD+Wis Bonus+Fear Save Bonus  vs. The Clawfoot's Intimidate roll, which I believe is the 'rules as written'. I decided to apply a single round -2 circumstance penalty to any checks (or attacks) of the rider if the mount failed it's checks. I missed the detail that intimidate counts as a standard action. 

2. There is nothing in 'rules as written' that says that Warhorses gets a bonus on their saves vs. fear.

3. That being said, if you removed the penalty from all of the times it has happened so far, it would not make any difference. All of the times I have appied it the character was more than 2 over the target DC, or they were already under the target DC. 

4. I already decided (because of the 'standard action' issue) that for the rest of the race I will only include it if they were stopped at a checkpoint.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 18, 2005)

It has been a crazy   week at work trying to get stuff done before I go on holiday. I'll be able to update tomorow.


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

No problem, posts every few days are just fine.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wondering if there are still open slots? 
Looking over the list in the RC it looks like an arcane/divine and/or psionic class is needed. 
Is that still the same? 
If so let me know, I might be able to help in filling in one of those spots. 
Thanks.


-Blood


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

Heya Bloodweaver1,

How do you feel about running an existing PC? I think we've had a couple drop out. There's a really cool goblin druid that flies a giant wasp 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> There's a really cute goblin druid that flies a giant wasp



Fixed it for you.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Wondering if there are still open slots?
> Looking over the list in the RC it looks like an arcane/divine and/or psionic class is needed.
> Is that still the same?
> If so let me know, I might be able to help in filling in one of those spots.
> ...




Characters that were created for the game (where the player dropped out) include

Goblin Druid (w/giant Wasp animal companion)
Aerenal Elf Cleric/Wizard (with a dark secret)
Changling Sorcerer

You could take over one of these or if you have a different concept let me know and I'll see if I can fit you in.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.



Thanks for that mate


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 23, 2005)

still have an opening?  I'm wanting to get into a Eberron game.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi DarwinofMind,

Mavrick's last post (a couple above this one) is still valid. There are still PCs that have no players and, if you're not cool on ghosting a PC, then you can perhaps talk to him about introducing a new PC - shop him your idea buddy and I hope you can come aboard.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 28, 2005)

reading over the IC I wouldn't mind taking over Thuul, he's interesting


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 28, 2005)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> reading over the IC I wouldn't mind taking over Thuul, he's interesting




That would be great. Once the race finishes (soon) I'll let you take over Tuul. I'll post his stat block over on the Rogues Gallery. If you have any questions you can post them here or e-mail me at Mav_Weirdo {at) hotmail {dot) com


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> reading over the IC I wouldn't mind taking over Thuul, he's interesting



and cute eh Bront?


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> and cute eh Bront?



You're the one looking at him with those eyes


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You're the one looking at him with those eyes



Shhh, you might put DarwinofMind off


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not put off so easily


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 26, 2005)

We are moving on, let's do a "roll-call" to see who is still with us.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

Still here, ready, willing and able


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 27, 2005)

it's break time (holiday that is)... i'll be back...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> it's break time (holiday that is)... i'll be back...




I'm on holiday too, that's why I'm trying to get some RP in before I have to go back to work.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, I'm still here


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 27, 2005)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm still here




Great, Tuul is now all yours

Tuul is posted in Rogues Gallery, I can also E-Mail him to you 

If you have any questions you can e-mail me at  Mav.Weirdo+ENW (at) gmail <dot> com


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2005)

*Carver rolls around*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Feeling disappointed at the poor showing she put up in the race Salina's interest is piqued by the conversation between the elf and the human craftsman. She slowly ambles over towards the man, giving the priest time to move away, so she can ask him what is wrong.




Just to confirm I understand

You wait till the preist is done then you go talk to the human craftsman


----------

